# 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June - Teaser pic!



## jchoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks like we've got some new single cell lights coming up soon, both priced at $59. Can anyone share information about these new additions?

https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_55&products_id=501
https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_55&products_id=502

ETA:

These are NOT Fenix products, but 4sevens!

4sevens posted a teaser pic for us here!

Updated summary of features here!


----------



## gunga (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Whoah, good find. I'm very curious. Should get an announcment soon... Or a leak somewhere.


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

wow, a huge flurry of activity from Fenix after a relatively quiet few months!!


----------



## swxb12 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

I hope the D10 is a headlamp...


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



swxb12 said:


> I hope the D10 is a headlamp...


wow, that would be awesome. it's a very underserved niche in terms of quality lights.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Maybe the D10 is a 1AA version of the E20 but it would be a very odd naming system.


----------



## qip (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

wonder what it looks like  surely theres a pic out there somwhere in a foreign board like the e20 & tk11


----------



## Marduke (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

I'm going to guess they are BOTH headlamps, one model for each battery flavor. 

I guess that because of the "10" in both names.


My second guess is a 1-cell version of the E20, both 1xAA and 1xCR123 formats.


----------



## Snow (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

I'm thinkin they may be headlamps as well.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

It isn't a Fenix product, it's a 4sevens product.

https://www.fenix-store.com/products_new.php


----------



## gunga (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Even better!

I do like Fenix lights, but like many manufacturers, they hit about 80-90% of what most of us want.

A 4x7's "branded" product is likely to be much more of what we want as a whole.
This is speculation, but I think it's warranted!


----------



## jchoo (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Hmm... it was originally in the Fenix Lights >> Cree XR-E Editions folder.

4Sevens, what are you cookin' up for us? :devil:


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Has anyone noticed the double-digit naming lately? For example-E01, Tk10, TK11, E20, EX10, and D10. 

For my sake i hope these are headlights so i wont be regretting my recent Liteflux purchase. 
OTOH i don't have a headlight so i lose both ways....
Anyway the price proves they're not a single cell E20 if its accurate.
Edit: and now i just read about 7777 so thats kinda nullified. Gosh im confused now.
And another edit:that proves why i cant find anything on the internet :devil:


----------



## gunga (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



4sevens said:


>


 


Awww, please...

:wave:


----------



## jchoo (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



4sevens said:


>



Bah! Out with it! :nana:


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



WadeF said:


> It isn't a Fenix product, it's a 4sevens product.
> 
> https://www.fenix-store.com/products_new.php



Well then its probably a headlamp, at least one of them...didnt 4sevens say something about stuff being in development

4sevens is reaaallly good at keeping secrets.....:nana:


Crenshaaw


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

You can't just list new lights in the store, and then refuse to tell us what they are? That makes no sense.


----------



## Zeige (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

hmmm, was going to buy a Zebra H30..... think Ill have to wait and see now


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



mighty82 said:


> You can't just list new lights in the store, and then refuse to tell us what they are? That makes no sense.



oh, thats just 4seven's style....

Crenshaw


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Oh come on, out with the pics! STAT!


----------



## SilentK (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

4sevens likes to tease us. what he should do is take a picture of a nice headlamp, put it up there, then change the photo every day  comon 4-7s. spill it man. or i will, or i will. order a tk11!! i promise, if you dont spill i will order one! Dont make me do it!


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



4sevens said:


>



Oh, c´mon... 

PICS! 

We need pics!!


----------



## swxb12 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

This is terrible. Spill it, or puppies and/or kitties may be harmed.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

I seem to recall that 7777 doesn't have a digital camera. Not sure though but if he doesn't he better find one or else :nana:


----------



## kurni (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Oh come on!!! What is it???


----------



## Lighthouse one (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

I keep putting off buying a new toy....looks like I can continue waiting some more...I may actually have money to pay my electric bill instead!


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

come on guys,give 4sevens a break.
and remember,he still have the Glock :duck:


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Sorry guys  I can't release it yet. We are building a new store to
accomodate these new products. We put them on the store so that
beta testers can access them. By the way, those two are not headlamps 

_edit: a note of clarification. this is actually not a beta test. production is well 
underway. It's more of a early reviewer program.  Sorry I don't have an
official "tester" list, but don't worry. It's not long before it's all out in the open!_


----------



## jchoo (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



4sevens said:


> Sorry guys  I can't release it yet. We are building a new store to
> accomodate these new products. We put them on the store so that
> beta testers can access them. By the way, those two are not headlamps



And how might one become such a said beta tester?


----------



## gunga (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Yes, how...

:devil:


----------



## qip (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

are they the new L1D P2D superiors :devil: or budget E20 type lights or something radical and different....ok ok so when will the info be released  NOW I CANT SLEEP


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



qip said:


> are they the new L1D P2D superiors :devil: or budget E20 type lights or something radical and different....ok ok so when will the info be released  NOW I CANT SLEEP


Please just hang in there.... I can't release anything without compromising the
launch. I didn't start the thread.  Yes it will be radical and different! 
Maybe I should pull those items for the time being. But having them in the
store makes it so much easier for me.... Release time should be 1-2 weeks.
Very soon...


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



4sevens said:


> But having them in the
> store makes it so much easier for me....



And so torturous for us


----------



## jchoo (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



ChocolateLab33 said:


>



+1

OK, I'll be patient... as if there were a choice!


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Ok... one tiny tiny hint... only this and no more. We are paying McGizmo royalty
for one aspect of the design


----------



## qip (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

ooooh the drama ..after all the Arc6 debacle ....at least we know this will be affordable


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

 Stop! you only fueling our curiosity!


----------



## jchoo (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



4sevens said:


> Ok... one tiny tiny hint... only this and no more. We are paying McGizmo royalty
> for one aspect of the design



Bah! stop! no more, no more! LA LA LA LA LA I CAN'T HEAR YOU LA LA LA :candle:


----------



## carrot (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

It's going to be awesome!!! But Mr. 47 will kill me if I say.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

You have inside info?


----------



## carrot (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



Sir Lightalot said:


> You have inside info?


Oh yeah, and one tiny hint: It's going to be awesome! I'm really excited for this one!

Here's the funny bit. I could totally pulling your leg but since I can't tell you anything you can't verify that I have any inside information!


----------



## qip (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



carrot said:


> Oh yeah, and one tiny hint: It's going to be awesome! I'm really excited for this one!
> 
> Here's the funny bit. I could totally pulling your leg but since I can't tell you anything you can't verify that I have any inside information!




now i hate you :laughing: ...so now i know its something new ,radical and awesome and wont find out till god knows when ...got us twisting and turning like the new york mets ...flashlight causing stress


----------



## Polar_Hops (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

i think it's going to the iphone of the flashlight world


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

I hope not!


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

I just pre-ordered 1 of each.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



4sevens said:


> Ok... one tiny tiny hint... only this and no more. We are paying McGizmo royalty
> for one aspect of the design



hmmm....piston switch? is that what its called? im a McGizmo noob...

Crenshaw


----------



## Marduke (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



Beamhead said:


> I just pre-ordered 1 of each.



Totally sight unseen, a true flashaholic!!!

:goodjob:


----------



## swxb12 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

So a McGizmo clip is included, big deal. :devil:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



jchoo said:


> And how might one become such a said beta tester?


I believe I have to Second (or third or fourth) this question here. I would be willing to sign myself to secrecy just to find out more info about stuff and assist with site testing.


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

hmmm, kind of bummed it's not the Fenix headlamp, but excited none-the-less that it's a new cool product.

Just have to be patient for 1-2 weeks...


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



WadeF said:


> It isn't a Fenix product, it's a 4sevens product.
> 
> https://www.fenix-store.com/products_new.php


hey how did you get to that link? It's not navigable through any means I see... are you a beta test??


----------



## Zeige (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



4sevens said:


> Ok... one tiny tiny hint... only this and no more. We are paying McGizmo royalty
> for one aspect of the design


 

Maybe its an aluminum lunisol 27 (for $59.00):twothumbs 
I can dream cant I ? :naughty:


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



LED-holic said:


> hey how did you get to that link? It's not navigable through any means I see... are you a beta test??


Go to the new products link after you log in.


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



4sevens said:


> Sorry guys  I can't release it yet. We are building a new store to
> accomodate these new products. We put them on the store so that
> beta testers can access them. By the way, those two are not headlamps



U-hul!! It´s not headlamps!

(I don´t like headlamps... hehe) 

But I love 1xCR123 lights... Just waiting for the pics!


----------



## Triple A (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



Polar_Hops said:


> i think it's going to the iphone of the flashlight world


 
The iphlight? Cool.  At this point, this thing has just become too exciting for me to deal with any longer especially given my growing love for the FenixStore. *I'll take at least one, but perhaps several, of what the heck ever these things are.* Color- midnight blue, if it comes in colors, and with a tactical forward clicky, if it comes with a switch, and I would appreciate a high quality glass lens with anti-reflective coatings, assuming it has a lens, and have a great preference for a reflector over an optic, (if it uses either.) If this light uses an led, my preference is, well, a really bright one that uses very little power. (Preferable no power at all, actually- this will save on future operating costs on my, well, thing that I am buying from you.) And lastly, please make it pocket sized and light weight- assuming it isn't a cannon mounted HID searchlight with shock-protection. 
*In short, (I know, too late...) As long as you send me something that lights up, I will be a happy man! And now for more popcorn*


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Wow, all we know is the battery type and they're already flying off the shelves!


----------



## SilentK (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

McGizmo, eh? Single cr123a and reverse pocketclip. Do tell :naughty:


----------



## carrot (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Here's a picture that 47 won't mind me posting. In fact, he said it was okay. Enjoy!


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



Sir Lightalot said:


> Go to the new products link after you log in.


thanks for the info.

Carrot LOL...


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



carrot said:


> Here's a picture that 47 won't mind me posting. In fact, he said it was okay. Enjoy!


Genius!


----------



## SilentK (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Gah! The next big breakthrough in lighting technology! My people, we have experinced a LIGHTING REVOLUTION!!! Good job. My heart blew-up when i saw that link  You had me going there for a second


----------



## jasonvk77 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Whats the address of the factory where fenix lights are made.Im gonna go there and ask them in person for all the info.:naughty:


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

These lights are apparently made my 28/Fenix-Store.


----------



## carrot (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



jasonvk77 said:


> Whats the address of the factory where fenix lights are made.Im gonna go there and ask them in person for all the info.:naughty:


They couldn't tell you even if they wanted to.


----------



## jasonvk77 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Well looks like im not gonna go to the factory in china.

Plan B:send them a email.


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



jasonvk77 said:


> Well looks like im not gonna go to the factory in china.
> 
> Plan B:send them a email.


Please don't do that. It's NOT a fenix light.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



jasonvk77 said:


> Whats the address of the factory where fenix lights are made.Im gonna go there and ask them in person for all the info.:naughty:



Fenix lights are made in Shenzhen China. Pack a sandwich, it's a long walk....

However these lights may not even be Fenix brand.


----------



## SilentK (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

yeah not a fenix light. it is 47s light. they have no info on it, fenix just sells it


----------



## BytorJr (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

This is fun .

I had to retract what I think it is...because my thought was a great idea....wouldn't want to give anything away that may be patentable.


----------



## jasonvk77 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



4sevens said:


> Please don't do that. It's NOT a fenix light.



HEAR THAT PEOPLES.its not a fenix light


----------



## SilentK (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

yeah this is fun. this topic has the most posts in the least amount of time i have ever seen


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



SilentK said:


> yeah not a fenix light. it is 47s light. they have no info on it, fenix just sells it


We keep saying this, but once more for the record...
FenixStore is not = Fenix.
FenixStore = 4Sevens
Oh, and these are not pure 4Sevens lights.
Confused?


----------



## SilentK (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

oh, so you are just the owner. the usa dealer? and you use the site to market your own items?


----------



## jasonvk77 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



Marduke said:


> Fenix lights are made in Shenzhen China. Pack a sandwich, it's a long walk....
> 
> However these lights may not even be Fenix brand.



Finlay il get to test my P3D and NDI.I herd it gets dark early in china.:thumbsup:


----------



## qip (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

i give everyone involved till friday to spill the goods on these lights *YOU ARE ON NOTICE :laughing:*


----------



## qip (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



SilentK said:


> oh, so you are just the owner. the usa dealer? and you use the site to market your own items?



not sure if he owns it but he is the USA fenix dealer and can use the site however he likes ..not just fenix lights at the fenixstore you will notice :thumbsup:


----------



## Marduke (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

47's,

Will these two new lights be available for "playing around with" at the SE Regional on the 28th?? If so, that may be seal my fate as to if I go... Decisions decisions...


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



Marduke said:


> 47's,
> 
> Will these two new lights be available for "playing around with" at the SE Regional on the 28th?? If so, that may be seal my fate as to if I go... Decisions decisions...


I will have pre-production units with me


----------



## SilentK (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Gah! why must gas be so high! now i cant go see the preproduction. NOOO!! anyway, i think we are all a bit too hyped up on this topic, what do you guys think? i have posted like 7 times in this topic. can we at least know if there are modes


----------



## carrot (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

The site Fenix-Store.com belongs to, is owned and operated by 4sevens. He is the USA dealer for Fenix lights and has built his reputation on being THE go-to guy for Fenix. As you can see, he has recently started offering more than just Fenix lights.

With these new lights he intends to bring even greater satisfaction to his customer base.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Actually i recently (today) stumbled upon another dealer based in New York. Competition? :thinking:


----------



## SilentK (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

They even have the TK11 for 2 bucks cheaper!! 47s is still on top though.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



SilentK said:


> They even have the TK11 for 2 bucks cheaper!! 47s is still on top though.



47's is over $4 cheaper. Did you forget your coupon??


----------



## carrot (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



Sir Lightalot said:


> Actually i recently (today) stumbled upon another dealer based in New York. Competition? :thinking:


4sevens is a great, stand-up guy who offers excellent prices and unbeatable service. I have never explored any other Fenix dealers simply because I don't need to!

Besides, this new offering is NOT associated to Fenix in any shape or form. It is a 4sevens-exclusive!


----------



## SilentK (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



Marduke said:


> 47's is over $4 cheaper. Did you forget your coupon??



Wow i never knew there is a cupon. What is it? how do i use it? yeah i will never look for a fenix anywhere other than 47. he is just too popular here on cpf


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



SilentK said:


> Wow i never knew there is a cupon. What is it? how do i use it? yeah i will never look for a fenix anywhere other than 47. he is just too popular here on cpf


CPF8 = 8% off on orders over $20.

I love 4Seven's store and it's my go to store for any Fenix or other products.

If Fenix-Store doesn't have it, then I go to Lighthound, which is another fantastic store. Lighthound has some stuff that is out of stock at Fenix-Store, like the 4in1 powerpack. 

We're truly blessed to have awesome dealers like 4Sevens and Lighthound. I wouldn't touch the other guys with a 10 feet pole as long as these guys are around.

To bring this thread back on track, I am so looking forward to these unknown products, whatever they are. More products from Fenix-Store = :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## jasonvk77 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

 Damn gotta use that coupon code next time.
,


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

I can´t believe what I´m doing, I did it again: EX10


----------



## WadeF (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

I pre-ordered one too, whatever it is. The EX-10.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

My goodness, folks . . . .


Can't you show a little Patience ? ? ?



_


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

LOL Burgess. 

These guys are hard-core flashaholics. I bow to them. I'm not worthy.

Patience is a virtue most required for this hobby but least willingly endured.


----------



## tricker (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

if too many people order its gonna push the release date back

how bout if you pre-order you get a pic or description of the light:devil:


----------



## carrot (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

What, you didn't see the picture & description I posted on page 2?


----------



## jasonvk77 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

I think il wait till i see a photo then make a choice if there worth getting.:nana: for $59 my guess is its no p3d or tk1o but more like a p1d or ndi.


----------



## abvidledUK (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

McGizmo Torches Sticky Old/New Thread:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/93466


----------



## TONY M (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Yeah! More goodies!


----------



## tygger (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Wish I had the funds, I'd pre-order a D10 right now. Oh well, I can wait. :sigh:


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



jasonvk77 said:


> I think il wait till i see a photo then make a choice if there worth getting.:nana: for $59 my guess is its no p3d or tk1o but more like a p1d or ndi.


P1D or NDI? Why not P1D and L1D? :thinking:


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Cool cant wait to see it and hear about the specs

sounds like it'll be a great light coming from 47's


----------



## Triple A (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Wish I lived somewhere close so I could see this thing in person soon!

Just a quick word on FenixStore- I ordered recently and had concerns about a product I received. Sent email, and had a call back within several minutes. It happens that FenixStore almost always has the best prices and selection- but the SERVICE is actually worth more to me than being a few dollars cheaper anyway.


----------



## Jarl (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Please tell me this is a high CRI light!!!

Arg, I'm going crazy!!


----------



## gokusay99 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

So.. while I am still deciding should I get the L2D, this D10 come up... arg... now I have to wait for the picture of it  1 weeks is too long, 2 weeks is even longer.. I hope it will be at least R2 bin


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Gee, McGizmo is going to be paid a royalty for one of his gizmo's whatever it is. That's even better news than a new model from Fenix. I guess there is hope for this world when the Chinese are actually paying for somebody else's ideas, rather than copying them for nothing. On second thought, maybe I am giving Fenix all the credit, and it should be going to 4Sevens. Either way, I am glad to see Don (McGizmo) getting recognized for his hard work. He certainly deserves it.

Now let me dream what the EX10 is. Could it be a high CRI LED light for the masses at an affordable price, A SunDrop for only $59? Naw, it ain't going to happen. But I still can dream, can't I?


----------



## SilentK (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Wow we have some hard-core flashoholics on this place. Buying a product that you have no idea what it is. No pitcture or anything. I look-up to you people! *Not worthy*:bow:*Not worthy* I am going to sleep for the next 14 days! If my boss asks, i have the flu.  That reminds me to brag that i have a job that permits me to get on CPF everyonce and a while.  {That is what happens when you go to college, for all you kids listening}


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

This is just wrong! We need a pic! PUHLEEEZE!


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Hmmn, if it weren't for the mysterious labels and prices, I might have suspected the EDGETAC NDI and Extreme (1AA and 1CR123A respectively). I must say, this certainly seems to have spawned a lot of interest for relatively little info. Looking forward to the great unveiling and seeing what McGizmo has up the sleeve ...


----------



## carrot (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



BabyDoc said:


> On second thought, maybe I am giving Fenix all the credit, and it should be going to 4Sevens.



Nobody reads anything do they?

THIS IS NOT A FENIX PRODUCT.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

I think the OP needs to change the title.


----------



## gokusay99 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Yeah, no where it said it a Fenix light


----------



## orcinus (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



gokusay99 said:


> Yeah, no where it said it a Fenix light



In fact, 4sevens quite openly and clearly said "It's NOT a fenix light!"

Here's a summary for people who couldn't be bothered to read through the whole thread... 

1. 4sevens is building a new store to accommodate the new products
2. They are on the web site so beta testers can access them
3. They ARE NOT headlamps
4. Production is well underway
5. It will be Radical & Different (TM)
6. Release time _should_ be 1-2 weeks
7. McGizmo was paid royalty for an aspect of the design
8. IT'S NOT A FENIX LIGHT!
9. IT'S NOT A FENIX LIGHT!
10. IT'S NOT A FENIX LIGHT!
11. The products aren't "pure 4Sevens lights"
12. 4Sevens will have pre-production units with him @ SE Regional


----------



## e2x2e (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Please have dual color output, red and white, selectable before you turn it on. Also make the white able to go really low.

Even if it isn't like that^, I'm sure it'll still be good.

Haha 4 pages about a light we know nothing about.


----------



## jchoo (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Holy crap, I go to work and when I come back this is over 110 posts... OK, thread title changed, and note added to first post.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



jchoo said:


> Holy crap, I go to work and when I come back this is over 110 posts... OK, thread title changed, and note added to first post.



You can fill in the ETA as well, as 4sevens wrote they are expected in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## yalskey (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



orcinus said:


> In fact, 4sevens quite openly and clearly said "It's NOT a fenix light!"
> 
> Here's a summary for people who couldn't be bothered to read through the whole thread...
> 
> ...



Awesome!!! A new Fenix light is out right now! Too bad it's not all that different from their other lights. I wonder if McGizmo is mad that Fenix stole his design. I only wish there was a place I could meet 4Sevens and see prototype versions of the light. Oh well... at least they are headlamps... I always wanted a Fenix brand headlamp.

(humor?)


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

I'd also like to test the light.

1-2 weeks, at least I'll be out of school at that time(mean while, I should get back to work, anyone know how to make people think and keep them occupied for 40 minutes?).

I hope this will be a great light. But I will try to speculate nothing until pictures are out.

Gook Luck 4sevens!


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

OK we have established that 4sevens is the manufacturer. Does that mean he is making this in the good old USA? Or does this mean he is farming this out to someone in China? Do we have any clues from any other 4Sevens light he has made in the past? I couldn't find any.


----------



## carrot (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

You forgot the factoid mentioned here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2522188&postcount=60


----------



## carrot (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



BabyDoc said:


> OK we have established that 4sevens is the manufacturer. Does that mean he is making this in the good old USA? Or does this mean he is farming this out to someone in China? Do we have any clues from any other 4Sevens light he has made in the past? I couldn't find any.


We never established that 4sevens is the manufacturer, just that Fenix isn't and that it's a design exclusive to 4sevens.

This is what he said:


4sevens said:


> Oh, and these are not pure 4Sevens lights.





Btw, has 4sevens ever made a light before?


----------



## Zeige (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



carrot said:


> We never established that 4sevens is the manufacturer, just that Fenix isn't and that it's a design exclusive to 4sevens.
> 
> This is what he said:
> 
> ...


 

Says.... Manufacture: 4sevens ???

I am sure you know more about it than I do..... Just what I read.:thinking:


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

So, the D10 is a 1xAA flashlight, and it's not a headlamp. Then it must be a L1D'ish light. Might be something more advanced like a LF5XT'ish light, but who knows. 

I'm hoping for something close to the L1D, but with full support for 14500's and programmable modes. And a little bit more knurling. I really hope it has the twisty/button interface like fenix has.

I guess these lights are the same, only that one is for AA and one for 123's.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Maybe it's a fixed light. Or a lantern... 
(kidding)


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



yalskey said:


> I wonder if McGizmo is mad that Fenix stole his design.


actually, 4sevens says that they are paying royalty to mcgizmo, so i think they got his permission to use whatever design they are using. 

Maybe its something along the lines of the Mule?

a p7 driven hard in a mule like head? that would be nice....

Crenshaw


----------



## regulator (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

This has definately got my attention. 4-7's has great service and this it great news to see him expanding his offerings. 

One more thing.............. 

GIVE US SOME PICTURES OR ELSE!!!


----------



## kurni (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



regulator said:


> This has definately got my attention. 4-7's has great service and this it great news to see him expanding his offerings.
> 
> One more thing..............
> 
> GIVE US SOME PICTURES OR ELSE!!!



Yeah!!! Not sure what else tho...

Come on... stop teasing us... :candle:


----------



## orcinus (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



Crenshaw said:


> actually, 4sevens says that they are paying royalty to mcgizmo, so i think they got his permission to use whatever design they are using.



He was kidding. Hence the "(humor?)" at the end of the post


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

This is so stupid! I have pre-ordered something.

$54.28 and I have no clue what I just bought. 7777 product, good. 1X123, good. McGizmo royalty, exciting. Someone used the word mule and hope gets the better of me. Wallet jumps out of pocket and spits out CC at me.............

(Worries were here but have been deleted after more details given):huh:

What did I just do? I feel like an idiot, I guess I'll find out soon enough if I am! There's always the marketplace if I can't figure it out.:laughing:


----------



## Niconical (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

I'm a new flashoholic, and even I would preorder this purely based on the reputation. The only reason I'm not preordering is because there is a CR123A _and_ a AA version, so I'd rather wait to see what they are before choosing which version I want. 

I jut hope that not preordering won't mean I have to wait weeks or even months for a second batch. :ironic:

In fact, even as I'm writing these words to explain in a sensible manner why I am not preordering, I am swaying towards preordering the CR123A version. 

Oh dear. Help..... :thinking:


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



Sgt. LED said:


> What did I just do? I feel like an idiot, I guess I'll find out soon enough if I am! There's always the marketplace if I can't figure it out.:laughing:



I know exactly what you mean


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



orcinus said:


> In fact, 4sevens quite openly and clearly said "It's NOT a fenix light!"
> 
> Here's a summary for people who couldn't be bothered to read through the whole thread...
> 
> ...


orcinus, Great summary! Thanks for cutting through the chatter and spelling this all out... I was starting to get confused.

Hmm... I do recall 4sevens mentioning way back that he had designs for a light and was sourcing a manufacturer... IIRC, it fell through as I think the company violated their non-disclosure agreement or something to that effect. (Er, sorry if any info is incorrect 4sevens)

Wow, talk about buzz... I wonder if he tweaked his designs and has input from McGizmo. Ok, I'm stoked but I'll try... to be... patient... as I still have 3 other orders still being delivered...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

I'm just curious as to whether anything has ever managed to create as much buzz as this without having _any_ concrete evidence or information at all. This is both amusing and frustrating, because I am feeling myself begin to fall victim of the peer pressure to buy without knowing. I haven't bought a pig-in-a-poke ever before and yet I find myself thinking of doing so now.


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Just a few points, do not fall victim to "peer pressure" and pre-order anything if it makes you feel the least bit uneasy.
Some of us have pre-ordered and some of us _may_ have more info.
47's didn't start this thread but did drop by and grin, after certain "reviews" I hope that this thread doesn't come back to bite 47's, but like I said he did not start this thread.

So grab some popcorn, sit back and wait for the end of the month.


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



Beamhead said:


> Just a few points, do not fall victim to "peer pressure" and pre-order anything if it makes you feel the least bit uneasy.
> Some of us have pre-ordered and some of us _may_ have more info.
> 47's didn't start this thread but did drop by and grin, after certain "reviews" I hope that this thread doesn't come back to bite 47's, but like I said he did not start this thread.
> 
> So grab some popcorn, sit back and wait for the end of the month.


Thanks beamhead for covering my tail  The announcement is soon enough.
It's just right now is not the time - we're doing some other things in prep
for he announcement. We'd like to have a big batch of lights in hand or
at least enroute before we announce so we don't run into shortages like
we have in the past with Fenix. 



orcinus said:


> In fact, 4sevens quite openly and clearly said "It's NOT a fenix light!"
> 
> Here's a summary for people who couldn't be bothered to read through the whole thread...
> 
> ...



Orcinus, you are absolutely right on! Thanks for the summary!

I want to announce it now, but it's just not the time yet. I'll let out some 
more bits of info.... We're using 7075 military grade AL rod stock - this stuff 
annodizes BEAUTIFULLY. Both models will use both common AA and CR123
as well as li-ion. 

Sorry I couldn't resist!


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Ooo, if it's a contender with the new Lumapower/Jeatbeam/Nightcore models, you've just complicated my life _that_ much more!


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Ok I can't resist... here is a small pict of the tail. (the pre-production piece
doesn't have the nickel plating - so it's bare AL here  )


----------



## WadeF (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Okay, who isn't excited now?


----------



## houtex (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

It must be a piston drive body for certain Fenix's. I'm in.


----------



## Coop (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

This is going to be pure flashlight porn


----------



## blademan (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

I can't see the picture!!


----------



## WadeF (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



houtex said:


> It must be a piston drive body for certain Fenix's. I'm in.


 
It has nothing to do with Fenix.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Looks eerily similar to LF5XT's back end:








Damn. I should've waited for this with my order


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



Beamhead said:


> Just a few points, do not fall victim to "peer pressure" and pre-order anything if it makes you feel the least bit uneasy.
> Some of us have pre-ordered and some of us _may_ have more info.
> 47's didn't start this thread but did drop by and grin, after certain "reviews" I hope that this thread doesn't come back to bite 47's, but like I said he did not start this thread.
> 
> So grab some popcorn, sit back and wait for the end of the month.



Don't worry, I wasn't actually likely to pre-order unknowingly, I just am finding it amusing that this thing is selling without actual information, just some data. I'm anxiously awaiting more info for when the time comes.



4sevens said:


> We'd like to have a big batch of lights in hand or
> at least enroute before we announce so we don't run into shortages like
> we have in the past



That is some of the best information yet (though the picture does already get me a little more excited).


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Well I am happy with the back half of my pre-order! We are a GO for tailstanding!


Piston means probably not too complicated a UI! SWEET


----------



## greenLED (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

How'd I miss this thread!?


----------



## houtex (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



WadeF said:


> It has nothing to do with Fenix.


 
How can that be? At only $59. A whole light. Wow.I guess I'm getting use to paying $100+ for a light now:shakehead. I'm excited about owning a piston drive type light.


----------



## 7Freeman (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

*vorfreude*
GEIL!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Let's see. Well maybe it's not piston drive.

No matter, who can cut a tritium slot in that for me?!


----------



## Jarl (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

What's a piston drive light?? Looks like a tach switch as used by the LF5xT to me.


----------



## Jambo (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Oh no, more cash gone...


----------



## Coop (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



WadeF said:


> It has nothing to do with Fenix.



not true..... it's sold at FENIX-store.com right?


----------



## qip (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

oh please tell me that the UI is easy to use and not as complex as LFX5T...love the design thus far


----------



## SilentK (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



Coop said:


> not true..... it's sold at FENIX-store.com right?



True, but i think they are trying to say that fenix has nothing to do with the design, prodution, or any of that stuff with these lights


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

So what brand are these beasts? 4gizmo? Mcsevens? Or perhaps Mcgizmo has nothing to do with the actual lights just the design so just 4sevens?


----------



## Niconical (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

I'm in, ordered and paid, EX10. 

:twothumbs


----------



## Zeige (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



Sir Lightalot said:


> So what brand are these beasts? 4gizmo? Mcsevens? Or perhaps Mcgizmo has nothing to do with the actual lights just the design so just 4sevens?


 

77gizmo77 ?:shrug:


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



Sir Lightalot said:


> So what brand are these beasts? 4gizmo? Mcsevens? Or perhaps Mcgizmo has nothing to do with the actual lights just the design so just 4sevens?



From what I understand there's just one aspect of the light that Mcgizmo get's royalty for. Ahh come on I gotta know, I only have so much money and it just may get spent somewhere else....


----------



## SilentK (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

mcgizmo has nothing to do with this other than a bit of mcgizmo style. he has no part in production or marketing


----------



## datiLED (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Could these be like a poor man's Arc6? The tact switch is indicating that this is likely an MCU controlled light. McGizmo is involved in some aspect, enough that he is getting royalties (design). I am hoping that the head is the 6 flute McLux III design, or similar the the Arc6 in appearance. 

If the light has two well regulated levels (or more) it will be a home run at that price regardless of emitter type, or reflector. At the very least, because 4sevens is involved, we know it will be a quality light with great customer support.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Now if I just had a rough estimation of bezel diameter I'd be good to go. 2.5 inches?

Let's see an R2 if it can throw and a P7 if it is muleish!


----------



## carrot (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Oh 4sevens why'd you let the cat out of the bag? Now everyone knows you're making a clone LF5XT!
:shakehead:

 Just kidding. What's the LF5XT?


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



qip said:


> oh please tell me that the UI is easy to use and not as complex as LFX5T...love the design thus far


These lights are not the same as the LFX5T. The design is kept so simple and 
intuitive, yet there is a microprocessor inside. 

The utilitarian focused design makes this very super compact. It's also covered
with moderately aggressive knurling. Here are the dimensions... 
D10 3.5 x 0.75 in (length x diameter)
EX10 3.0 x 0.85 in (length x diameter)

I've been carrying a pre-production unit in my pocket unprotected with lots 
of keys, a ti money clip and ti knife. No chips in the HA yet!


----------



## carrot (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



qip said:


> oh please tell me that the UI is easy to use and not as complex as LFX5T...love the design thus far


I wouldn't be so gung-ho over this if I knew it was going to take fifty thousand clicks to get what I want!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Wow, I love these things more the more I hear about them. Someone is going to need to update that summary list soon. I'd do so myself but I'm just periodically checking in at work.


----------



## gunga (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Wow...

I think I may have to jump on these ones...


----------



## Monkeyboab (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Yeah I wanna be a tester too

Rob


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



4sevens said:


> The utilitarian focused design makes this very super compact. It's also covered
> with moderately aggressive knurling. Here are the dimensions...
> D10 3.5 x 0.75 in (length x diameter)
> EX10 3.0 x 0.85 in (length x diameter)
> ...


SOLD!
Wait I already pre-payed before these details..........
Well SOLD again anyway!
:tinfoil:


----------



## WadeF (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



Monkeyboab said:


> Yeah I wanna be a tester too
> 
> Rob


 
There are no beta testers according to one of 4sevens posts. We all have to wait for the official launch for them to start shipping.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

**** UPDATED SUMMARY ****

* 1.* 4sevens is building a new store to accommodate the new products
*2.* They are on the fenix-store web site so early testers can access them
*3.* They ARE NOT headlamps
*4.* Production is well underway
*5.* It will be Radical & Different (TM)
*6.* Release time should be 1-2 weeks
*7.* McGizmo was paid royalty for an aspect of the design
*8.* IT'S NOT A FENIX LIGHT!
*9.* IT'S NOT A FENIX LIGHT!
*10.* IT'S NOT A FENIX LIGHT!
*11.* The products aren't "pure 4Sevens lights"
*12.* 4Sevens will have pre-production units with him @ SE Regional
*13.* they are not the same as LF5XT
*14.* simple and intuitive design

* Early specs:

* - 7075 military grade Al
- *both models* will use both common AA and CR123 as well as li-ion (!)
- nickel-plated, "hard", piston drive button
- moderately aggressive knurling
- MCU controlled
- *D10 *3.5 x 0.75 in (8.89 x 1.91 cm)
- *EX10* 3.0 x 0.85 in (7.62 x 2.16 cm)

* Pic:*







* *** UPDATED SUMMARY *** *


----------



## carrot (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Not quite. One is AA the other is CR123 -- both can use Li-ion.


----------



## qip (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

ok sounds like nice ui  nice simple good looking design imo so far  now how about a front shot sneak peak emitter type? ....oh the wait is killing us all:laughing:


----------



## orcinus (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



carrot said:


> Not quite. One is AA the other is CR123 -- both can use Li-ion.



Just quoting what was said by 4sevens...



4sevens said:


> Both models will use both common AA and CR123
> as well as li-ion.



It's on him to correct/rephrase it. Until then, it's been tagged with an exclamation mark 

Edit: sorry, just realised i've misquoted him in the summary...


----------



## Jarl (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

If we guess the rest of the specs, do we get a free light?


----------



## Zot (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

Maybe this?

Inventor unveils 'revolutionary' scooter
http://www.abc.net.au/news/scitech/2001/12/item20011203172626_1.htm



AardvarkSagus said:


> I'm just curious as to whether anything has ever managed to create as much buzz as this without having _any_ concrete evidence or information at all.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

The specs and the buzz about this light are very tempting to pre order without seeing a picture. The only thing that would be a nono for me would be sharp crenelations at the bezel. 

So, 4sevens, maybe a pic of the business end? Or just a confirmation if this light is in any way pocket friendly?

Kees


----------



## jbviau (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



4sevens said:


> Both models will use both common AA and CR123
> as well as li-ion.



Right, I remember thinking this was ambiguous. However, I think Carrot is right about what batteries each will accept. Consider the fact that the AA and CR123 versions have separate listings on the website.


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

What kind of LED ??


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Stop asking him its supposed to be a surprise!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

I believe the business end will be very pocket friendly since the idea is for a small form light. I doubt that crennelations will be included on lights that measure 3 and 3.5 in length.
:shrug:


----------



## gokusay99 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

This thread is growing bigger every minute


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

I personally don't believe 4Sevens is going to wait until the end of the month before spilling the beans on this light. Look at all he has leaked about it already. He is either just teasing us, or he is just as anxious to tell us all about it as we are to hear about it. I believe the latter.


----------



## mchlwise (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



BabyDoc said:


> He is either just teasing us, or he is just as anxious to tell us all about it as we are to hear about it. I believe the latter.



Me too. 

Can't wait to get a hold of one of these!


----------



## yalskey (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

You know 4Seven's is just loving this thread. All these flashlight geeks (myself included) drooling over the least little bit of information. Oh yeah, 4Sevens says he can't comment, but then he releases a fraction of data to us just to keep us excited. A true salesman / tease. I wonder how many people he can get to pre-order these things before he even announces them. Anyone notice that when you type the 4 in 4Seven's name, but hold the shift key down, and you get a $... coincidence? I think not! 

We are suckers for this stuff 4Sevens, and you know this man!


----------



## orcinus (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Soooo... what's wrong with _that_?


----------



## SilentK (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



yalskey said:


> Anyone notice that when you type the 4 in 4Seven's name, but hold the shift key down, and you get a $... coincidence? I think not!



LOL so true, he already has a few grand racked up from a product we do not even have a photo of. He is lucky we are all a big pile of goofs rounded up in one place. :laughing:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Cool!!!


Mcgizmo is making a Headlamp out of Ti for $59 and is selling it at Fenix-Store 

J/K


:nana:


Interesting stuff so far 
I`ll keep reading and will probably Pre-Pay for one of each.


Benny


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

I hope its Blitz/Nautilus Sized


----------



## SilentK (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Everyone! Lets pool thogether to do something so bad, that it will make 47's spill the goods. Something real bad like order so many flashlights his site crashes! I will if you guys will!


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



DoubleDutch said:


> ...So, 4sevens, maybe a pic of the business end? Or just a confirmation if this light is in any way pocket friendly?
> 
> Kees


Ok. Here ya go...

















ouch! oops wrong project...  Try this one:





Yes, it's very pocket friendly.


SilentK said:


> LOL so true, he already has a few grand racked up from a product we do not even have a photo of. He is lucky we are all a big pile of goofs rounded up in one place. :laughing:


Well haven't even come close to braking even. This first run is 500pcs of 
each model. We're close to being able to offer them 


carrot said:


> Not quite. One is AA the other is CR123 -- both can use Li-ion.


Carrot is right. D10 takes AA, EX10 takes CR123 - both can take li-ion in each respective form factors (14500, rcr123).


----------



## LG&M (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

I have only preorderd one light and it worked out OK. I am VERY close to doing it again. I'm just not sure which one I want... first.


----------



## LG&M (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

One more thing please tell us their wont be S.O.S or strobe.


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



4sevens said:


> Ok. Here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!! Me Like!:thumbsup:


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Now that you have shown the front and the tail, i'm sure you can show us the middle of it too


----------



## SilentK (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

i dont know, i would not push on the middle. i am more than impressed with both ends. :twothumbs ALSO: what did you mean "wrong project" Is that an indication thre is another light in the works?:devil:


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

OK, in addition to the specs posted, here is what I can surmise:
1- no pocket clip
2- simple UI but multi-level (since it has a UI!)
3- overall smooth cylindrical shape, but with decent knurling
4- built tough (7075 and HA)

I am very interested, but still wondering what the radical feature(s) or aspect(s) is/are. THAT is the info I want to know but I think Four7's is holding back for the announcement.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



Blindasabat said:


> 2- simple UI but multi-level (since it has a UI!)
> 
> ...
> 
> I am very interested, but still wondering what the radical feature(s) or aspect(s) is/are.



It's voice controlled


----------



## Jarl (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



SilentK said:


> Everyone! Lets pool thogether to do something so bad, that it will make 47's spill the goods. Something real bad like order so many flashlights his site crashes! I will if you guys will!



If we all just order lots of lights until he tells us what it is, he'll probably delay the release date (bad). However, I do like the part where you order lots of lights!!


----------



## SilentK (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

yeah, or clap-on. 1 clap, 100 lumens, 2 clap 50 lumens........20 claps 10 lumens. yeah even after he spills, i will still crash his site


----------



## orcinus (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

One handed claps, of course, because you have to hold it somehow


----------



## SilentK (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

what would your hand hit? :naughty:


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Maybe it scans you pupils for eye-strain and adjust light output accordingly.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

I hope the UI is Photon-like. From off, click on for max brightness, hold down again to ramp down. From off, press and hold down to ramp from min brightness.


----------



## SilentK (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



Marduke said:


> I hope the UI is Photon-like. From off, click on for max brightness, hold down again to ramp down. From off, press and hold down to ramp from min brightness.


Yeah who knows, it is all part of the grand slam. i hope 47 will send carrot a PM with pictures and specs of this light but spell carrot like silentk  LOLz


----------



## carrot (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



SilentK said:


> Yeah who knows, it is all part of the grand slam. i hope 47 will send carrot a PM with pictures and specs of this light but spell carrot like silentk  LOLz


Oh, sorry, you missed out. The rest of us already got the memo 

How do you guys know if it's multilevel or not? It might just be one level and have great UI! You know, turn on, turn off. Easy stuff.


----------



## MikeG1P315 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Holy cow! This is quickly growing thread! 

I sure hope that by the time I get over my pre-buyer's remorse and pull the trigger, they're not all already gone... 

Holding out for a few more details...

Pocket clip?
Piston drive, or just fancy tail button?
Twisty activation?

Impatiently waiting more details... $59 is such a great price point!!!


----------



## orcinus (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



SilentK said:


> what would your hand hit? :naughty:



Maybe it's SLAP controlled. You slap yourself once for momentary on. You slap yourself silly for full power.


----------



## Trekmeister (Jun 18, 2008)

I told myself that I would not buy one of these before I read at least one review, but I am getting closer and closer to forking up with the cash for one just from looking at the pictures. Looks very promising!


----------



## orcinus (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



mighty82 said:


> Now that you have shown the front and the tail, i'm sure you can show us the middle of it too



There is no middle. The EX10/D10 will be the first wireless-power-transfer enabled flashlights on the market! :naughty:


----------



## SilentK (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



orcinus said:


> There is no middle. The EX10/D10 will be the first wireless-power-transfer enabled flashlights on the market! :naughty:


Another flashlight revolution. but then you would have, like two lights. :thumbsdow there is nothing special about the middle i am sure. just a nice hunk on aluminum.




Trekmeister said:


> I told myself that I would not buy one of these before I read at least one review, but I am getting closer and closer to forking up with the cash for one just from looking at the pictures. Looks very promising!



https://www.fenix-store.com/product_reviews.php?products_id=501

Nothing to stop you now!


----------



## flashy bazook (Jun 18, 2008)

Yikes - more than 200 posts on something that we don't even know WHAT it is yet??

We got more info on what it is NOT (not a Fenix, not a headlamp,...) than what it IS.

Except we got info on what people WANT - all those remarking they hope the flashlight is A, or B,..., basically reflects their own wishes more than anything.

Something tells me reality cannot possibly compete with all these dreams...


----------



## big beam (Jun 18, 2008)

He did say it takes Cr123's but maybe he forgot to say it also takes 18650's
DON

I just looked at the link again.It says 1 CR123
SAD DON


----------



## holeymoley (Jun 18, 2008)

Trekmeister said:


> I told myself that I would not buy one of these before I read at least one review, but I am getting closer and closer to forking up with the cash for one just from looking at the pictures. Looks very promising!




That's EXACTLY what I said for about five minutes before pre-ordering a NDI for $50. This was before Edgetac had released anything...so that was a gamble (that paid off). 

This is no gamble, everyone knows this guy and trusts him to come up with quality stuff. I'm definitely on board. 

I wonder if there will be an introductory offer for CPFers?


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Can we ask where these are being manufactured?


----------



## greenLED (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

I think I smell graduation present.


----------



## LukeA (Jun 18, 2008)

big beam said:


> He did say it takes Cr123's but maybe he forgot to say it also takes 18650's
> DON
> 
> I just looked at the link again.It says 1 CR123
> SAD DON



Sorry, but


----------



## qip (Jun 18, 2008)

how long has it been so far...1 day 2 days ugh why is the clock so slow:laughing:


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 18, 2008)

I was going to pull the trigger on either the NDI or a LF5XT....now with this release, I am going to wait and see what is this all about....


----------



## alfreddajero (Jun 18, 2008)

:shakeheadThe light seems interesting enough....cant wait for the pics to get posted.....might need to ask the wife if i can get both of them......


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 18, 2008)

Just pre-order it guys.
I managed to somehow overcome worry and doubt, you can too!

Really not much left secret at this point. It's a cree based on where it was originally listed on the site and NOT less than a Q5 so probably an R2 I mean come on this is the Fenix-Store fellow. Carrot likes it so it's not a complicated UI. It's more than 1 mode, probably 3 since he said microprocessor and there is no strobe or SOS, again read carrot likes it. I can't give solid runtime or reflector details yet but I'm guessing 2 hours+ on high and OP reflector due to popularity. I like throw more than pretty beams but it's a small head so you won't get killer throw, why not do the OP then. What's left to be told?


----------



## carrot (Jun 18, 2008)

Sgt.LED you are pretty good at deduction. However, I'm going to tell you that you are wrong, and not tell you why. 



alfreddajero said:


> :shakeheadThe light seems interesting enough....cant wait for the pics to get posted.....might need to ask the wife if i can get both of them......



Didn't you see? Both 4sevens and I posted pics somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I had to give it a shot. Didn't even hurt!

Maybe it's really a mule with a P7!:nana:

NO WAIT, IT IS AN OPTIC!!!!!!!!!!!
HA! Perfectly prefocused indeed.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 18, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> It's a cree based on where it was originally listed on the site...



Erm... Unless i've missed something, it was originally listed under "Latest products" and "Discontinued Lights". How does that imply a Cree LED?


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



4sevens said:


> Ok. Here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, im gonna have to hold off a few purchases....

Crenshaw


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 18, 2008)

I thought it's very first listing was under the cree lights section.:shrug:

Hey I'm just having fun trying to guess. The optic theory is making me ponder more at this point.


----------



## bhds (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



LG&M said:


> One more thing please tell us their wont be S.O.S or strobe.



+1:shakehead


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 18, 2008)

I have the answer to how we can find out early. Let's all together order his 500 lights. Then, 4Sevens will have no reason not to tell us what we have bought. He won't have any more lights to sell to anyone else. :naughty:


----------



## carrot (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm surprised 4sevens decided to post these pictures at all. They are quite revealing... but also not really.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Just guessing, but it does look like I can see a reflector in the corner of that front end pic. No guarantees though. Also looks to have some sort of laser engraving on the barrel, again may just be my eyes playing tricks on me.



LG&M said:


> One more thing please tell us their wont be S.O.S or strobe.



I disagree, go ahead and include them, but don't force us to access them. If they are tucked away in some dark corner, they don't hurt anyone.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



4sevens said:


>



Wouldn't it be awesome if that was like a stereo volume knob where you push it to turn it on and rotate it with your thumb to adjust brightness? Yeah I'm sure I'm dreamin'. 

1 question, how the waterproofedness?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 18, 2008)

I like that thinking!

Though I'd give it some grooves for purchase if that were the case.


----------



## carrot (Jun 18, 2008)

Wouldn't that make it just like the Gatlight?


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm thinking He left the middle out cuz you twist the body for infinite variability. That would be cool on TITANic levels.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 18, 2008)

carrot said:


> Wouldn't that make it just like the Gatlight?



I'm not at all familiar with the Gatlight. Ok looked it up. I'd say sorta, but that one looks like you'd use your thumb AND index versus just the thumb so you could have continuous rotation. Pretty damn revoloutionary if ya ask me.


----------



## 9volt (Jun 18, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> What's left to be told?



Forward or reverse clicky? Please let it be forward...


----------



## Marduke (Jun 18, 2008)

9volt said:


> Forward or reverse clicky? Please let it be forward...



MCU controller, it can be both if you want.


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 18, 2008)

This is THE most active thread I have seen on candlepowerforums yet. Amazing.. EVERY time I press the refresh button, there is 2-3 more posts. :duh2: Gonna have to pre order one for myself too. I have big hopes for this light.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 18, 2008)

defloyd77 said:


> I'm not at all familiar with the Gatlight. Ok looked it up. I'd say sorta, but that one looks like you'd use your thumb AND index versus just the thumb so you could have continuous rotation. Pretty damn revoloutionary if ya ask me.



how do you rotate your thumb?! :thinking:


9volt, it looks like a piston, like McGizmo Lights. Thats probably what thier paying royalty for.so, its not really a clicky at all. 

Crenshaw


----------



## 9volt (Jun 18, 2008)

Marduke said:


> MCU controller, it can be both if you want.



Wow, I guess I should have read the 2nd half of the thread. These look great, I'm very interested.


----------



## carrot (Jun 18, 2008)

Maybe he means you spin the knob like you do on an iPod, only on a smaller scale.

Marduke, I don't get it, how do you have both a forward and reverse clickie in the same package?


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 18, 2008)

carrot said:


> Maybe he means you spin the knob like you do on an iPod, only on a smaller scale.
> 
> Marduke, I don't get it, how do you have both a forward and reverse clickie in the same package?



OHHHH, i get it...thanks...

Crenshaw


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 18, 2008)

carrot said:


> Maybe he means you spin the knob like you do on an iPod, only on a smaller scale.



Yeap that'd be it.


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 18, 2008)

Did anyone confirm that both lights are essentially the same design just runs of different battery types....or they two have different designs?


----------



## Marduke (Jun 18, 2008)

carrot said:


> Marduke, I don't get it, how do you have both a forward and reverse clickie in the same package?



If the switch is electronic and not mechanical, you can program to behave however you want.


----------



## carrot (Jun 18, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> Did anyone confirm that both lights are essentially the same design just runs of different battery types....or they two have different designs?


I can confirm that. You'll just have to take my word for it, though. 



Marduke said:


> If the switch is electronic and not mechanical, you can program to behave however you want.


Okay, I get it. But such functionality would be dependent on the programmer, no?


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I guess you can program it so it is a forward clickie by having the light turn on when it senses a signal(forward) or have the light turn on when it senses the signal being cut off(reverse).

It would depend on the programmer.


----------



## mayo (Jun 18, 2008)

The jig is up. Here is the final version. Enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



4sevens said:


> Ok. Here ya go...



Too bad about the stainless steel. It doesn't hold an edge as well as plain old carbon steel. Can I get one with teeth on both ends?


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 18, 2008)

oops, so much for the Piston theory...

anyone else feel this light is sounding more and more like the LF5XT?

Crenshaw


----------



## Marduke (Jun 18, 2008)

carrot said:


> Okay, I get it. But such functionality would be dependent on the programmer, no?



Yeah, instead of the switch controlling the power, it controls the MCU, which controls the power.


----------



## carrot (Jun 18, 2008)

Someone told me that the LF5XT is like an HDS/Novatac EDC. Is this true?


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, I already have a LF5XT on the way, probably here tomorrow. So i'm going to be pissed if this is a better flashlight at a lower price
:scowl:. I don't think I would have ordered the LF5XT if i knew what was coming. 

Btw it's 4:20 in the morning here now, but if I leave the thread now, i'm afraid there will be too many posts to read tomorrow.


----------



## Zeige (Jun 18, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Well, I already have a LF5XT on the way, probably here tomorrow. So i'm going to be pissed if this is a better flashligt at a lower price
> :scowl:. I don't think I would have ordered the LF5XT if i knew what was coming.


 

Glad I waited, but now have to decide on the AA/123 version :thinking:


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 18, 2008)

Zeige said:


> Glad I waited, but now have to decide on the AA/123 version :thinking:


Oh, if this is as good as I think it might be, i'm ordering both. But first the AA version


----------



## Zeige (Jun 18, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Oh, if this is as good as I think it might be, i'm ordering both. But first the AA version


 

I want both, but I think my wife will kill me..... but I think that every time I buy a light

Ya, your right.... just order them both.... :devil:


----------



## kevinm (Jun 18, 2008)

What, no extra battery tube options to make it compatible with both (and the other common batteries here)?:nana:


----------



## Zeige (Jun 18, 2008)

kevinm said:


> What, no extra battery tube options to make it compatible with both (and the other common batteries here)?:nana:


 
No info yet...... maybe ???


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 18, 2008)

Not if reported measurements are true.


----------



## carrot (Jun 18, 2008)

kevinm said:


> What, no extra battery tube options to make it compatible with both (and the other common batteries here)?:nana:


No.


----------



## kevinm (Jun 18, 2008)

carrot said:


> No.



I believed you until I read your tag line below your post. Now...


----------



## ibcj (Jun 18, 2008)

Flood or throw ?


----------



## tygger (Jun 18, 2008)

Enough talk! Just pre-ordered the D10.


----------



## geek4christ (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



4sevens said:


> ...
> Here are the dimensions...
> D10 3.5 x 0.75 in (length x diameter)
> EX10 3.0 x 0.85 in (length x diameter)



So this may be obvious to you all, but I just measured my IncenDio and my Jetbeam C-LE v2 to get some perspective on what the sizes will be.

The D10 is shorter than my C-LE and the EX10 is shorter than my IncenDio. That's crazy.

I'm pre-ordering a D10. This one has got me very anxious to have...more so than the LF5XT.


----------



## e2x2e (Jun 18, 2008)

Haha this is just too funny. WE are CRAZY!

Somebody good with photoshop: I'm sure you can make a rendition based on the front and tail of the light?

Oh and what is piston switch or whatever? Does that mean electric so you can choose only momentary, forward or reverse clicky?


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 18, 2008)

4sevens,
How is the UI function & the switch for both model?


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 18, 2008)

mayo said:


> The jig is up. Here is the final version. Enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zeige (Jun 18, 2008)

Well... I went ahead and did it too. Pre-Ordered D10. Hopefully the wife will spend some more money this weekend, so it will be ok for me to order the EX10 before release also! :devil:


----------



## ackbar (Jun 19, 2008)

Damn it! I have no willpower. Preordered a D10


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 19, 2008)

my AA EDC is an NDI right now. tempted to get a D10, but will have to chance it and wait for some reviews... so hurry!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 19, 2008)

Sounds interesting so far.
I'm going to hold off until I get more info. I am looking for a nice CR123 light though as I've decided against an Arc for the time being.

Here's hoping there is an 18650 version in the near future.


----------



## Yapo (Jun 19, 2008)

i was half regretting ordering my jet-I IBS a few weeks ago as i missed the hyped up thread on the LF5XT but now i'm not sure how i should be feeling as this light/s is cheaper and sounds like it'll probably be up there with the liteflux and the cheaper price is attracting me more to it but i was telling myself i'd wait for somthing brighter(like 150lumen+ out the front) from a single nimh AA. 
I guess i'll have to get it if the minimum low turns out to be <1 lumen + without a cree dark ring. 
Or even better make it focusable from spot to flood like led lenser as well + smooth/pocket friendly crenelated bezel!:thumbsup:


----------



## SilentK (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah i will just sit tight for the next 6 months and when the dust settle, i will chose the best light. so i do not buy something and wish i would have waited a week for a better one. easier said than done. Wow, now i truly feel like i am part of the cpf family. it feels great.

Good night all you goofs!


----------



## carrot (Jun 19, 2008)

Had a blackout just now for about an hour so like a good flashaholic I went outside and played with my lights. 



e2x2e said:


> Somebody good with photoshop: I'm sure you can make a rendition based on the front and tail of the light?


I'm back now, and I offer you this picture.


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2008)

carrot said:


> I'm back now, and I offer you this picture.


hehe


----------



## Burgess (Jun 19, 2008)

nice job, Carrot !

:thumbsup:


Hey, i really like that digital-readout display.


Perhaps it has a "programmable-message" mode.


Can't wait to see someone make it read:


*HELLS BELLS*



( those CPF'ers *of a certain age* will get this one )


_


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 19, 2008)

i have my LF5XT on the way.
and i also pull the trigger on the EX10.
pretty soon i will also pull the trigger on the D10 as well .
That never ending lust


----------



## kapitan88 (Jun 19, 2008)

i'm guessing its gonna look like this baby:


----------



## carrot (Jun 19, 2008)

kapitan88 said:


> i'm guessing its gonna look like this baby:


I am 99% sure that that light is a Fenix Civictor V1. And 100% sure that it is NOT an EX10 or D10. Valiant effort, though.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey now, what happeded to the cradle charging?
:nana:


----------



## carrot (Jun 19, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Hey now, what happeded to the cradle charging?
> :nana:


Oh, it got axed. Something about the prototypes' cradle contacts corroding too easily and compromising the water-resistance of the light.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



Sir Lightalot said:


> Maybe it scans you pupils for eye-strain and adjust light output accordingly.





orcinus said:


> Maybe it's SLAP controlled. You slap yourself once for momentary on. You slap yourself silly for full power.


That does it, I'm ordering now!


----------



## Jarl (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



SilentK said:


> will still crash his site



HTS scenario... evil flashlight maker gives tantalising hints. Hack his site to find out exactly what the light is!! (I suspect that was too nerdy for 90% of people reading this!)


----------



## carrot (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

HTS is pretty fun. Don't remember how far I got but it wasn't too shabby. But I don't think there are any HTS games on 4seven's site, nor would any information just be hidden for keen minds. You'd be better off getting him to slip up and reveal information.


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

I haven't even got my hands on a LF5XT yet, and this looms. Wow it's going to be an interesting summer!


----------



## tygger (Jun 19, 2008)

carrot said:


> Had a blackout just now for about an hour so like a good flashaholic I went outside and played with my lights.
> 
> 
> I'm back now, and I offer you this picture.




Does the keypad come in black w/GID buttons?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 19, 2008)

}oo:{ I'm wondering if this 7777Light makes any noises while it's in use ?


----------



## Stephan_L (Jun 19, 2008)

Amazing, how many people are on the hype, without any real information on the lights! You guys, who pre-ordered the lights already have my true respect as beeing REAL Flashaholics! 

But I can understand! I found myself visiting fenix-store.com more than just once. I was really about to order the 1xCR123 light. 

The only reason, that hold me back is, that I prefere a 2xCR123 size! I hope, if 4sevens is successfull with his lights, that he will expand and bring out more of them! Maybe someday, there will be a 2xCR123-light, made by him. But who knows? Maybe I am going to get a new "backup"light?!?!?

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## Niconical (Jun 19, 2008)

Stephan_L said:


> ....without any real information on the lights!


 
The more I think about my preorder, the more I realise that it isn't really a blind purchase at all. For me, new to quality lights, what do I have to go on? Tech specs, facts and figures from websites, that's all. After all, I ordered my first 2 lights a few weeks ago (TK10 and P1D Q5) based purely on numbers on a list (which I didn't really understand anyway) and comments made by users. For this light, being new around here I don't actually know 4sevens or anything about him, but if enough people say enough good things enough times, that sells the light for me better than any spec sheet. 

My only concern is that the preorder will be oversubscribed and it could be ages until I actually get mine, but at least the order is done, so I'm on the list.


----------



## sune (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Guys!

As you can see I am new here on the forum. Not many days ago I didn't even know the word "flashaholic".

I came here to read reviews to buy my first "real" flashlight (not counting flashlights under $5 in the supermarket). From what I understand the flashlight technology has changed a lot the last years with the improvement of LED's.

Reading this thread people say that you must be a flashaholic to buy one of the 4sevens lights "unseen".

So do you guys think that pre-ordering a D10 would be a good introduction to the flashaholic world for me?


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 19, 2008)

I couldn't find the D10, coming up with Deoxit instead!?!


----------



## Niconical (Jun 19, 2008)

sune said:


> So do you guys think that pre-ordering a D10 would be a good introduction to the flashaholic world for me?


 
As a first light, if you want it to use AA batteries which I assume you do as you mentioned the D10, I would suggest a Fenix L1D Q5. You won't have to wait, and it would be a great starter for you. 

https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_69_50&products_id=403


----------



## NA8 (Jun 19, 2008)

We are talking R2's here, right ? 

:devil:


----------



## Lite_me (Jun 19, 2008)

TooManyGizmos said:


> }oo:{ I'm wondering if this 7777Light makes any noises while it's in use ?


Yes... it goes -- "Lite_me" .. "Lite_me"


----------



## sune (Jun 19, 2008)

Niconical said:


> As a first light, if you want it to use AA batteries which I assume you do as you mentioned the D10, I would suggest a Fenix L1D Q5. You won't have to wait, and it would be a great starter for you.
> 
> https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_69_50&products_id=403



The Fenix L1D Q5 is one of the lights I am interested in (together with LF5XT and JET-I MK I.B.S), but compared to the L1D Q5 the D10 is the same price, a little bit smaller (3.5 in x 0.75 in instead of 3.8 in x 0.8) and something the flashaholics seems to be interested in.

Waiting is no problem if it's a newer and better light, but since it's not out yet we don't really know that... (I think 4sevens should tell us everything, we promise to not tell anyone  )


----------



## Jarl (Jun 19, 2008)

If you can wait just over a week for official stats, do. If you can't, go for the L1D. Even if you then get the D10 you can buy an L2D body tube for it and have a light with longer runtimes, etc, and sell on the L1D body tube if you no longer want it.


----------



## Niconical (Jun 19, 2008)

If you don't mind waiting, and you're OK with not actually seeing the light first, then of course, preorder the D10. If you think that your first light will not be your only light, and you are likely to start collecting, even just 1 or 2 more, then I'd suggest starting with an L1D Q5, then moving on to others like the mysterious D10 at a later stage when it isn't quite so mysterious. 

Either way, either light, I'm sure you won't be disappointed. 



sune said:


> The D10.......is something the flashaholics seems to be interested in.


 
Although the opinions and knowledge on here are invaluable, I wouldn't put too much weight on flashaholics "being interested in it". You could dangle a AA battery with a light bulb glued to it in front of most, and within minutes there will be a post, a reply preordering it, a reply reviewing it, a reply wanting to wait for the 18650 version, and probably at least 1 member who is modding the lightbulb to accept a malkoff drop-in. 

:welcome:


----------



## Imothep (Jun 19, 2008)

Ordered it too.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 19, 2008)

Lite_me said:


> Yes... it goes -- "Lite_me" .. "Lite_me"



Noooo, it plays an intro clip of Lite My Fire in an endless loop


----------



## cat (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

_damn!_  I've just noticed there's 5 more pages here since I looked yesterday!  



orcinus said:


> Looks eerily similar to LF5XT's back end:



_Very_ similar. (Is that a clue?)



orcinus said:


> Damn. I should've waited for this with my order



You mean you already ordered a LF5XT or you don't want a light made by Liteflux?

I'm waiting - I don't want a complicated UI. 

....Actually, what I really want is a P7-D with no strobe or SOS. 

.....Or something like an A2 but with lasers instead of 5mm LEDs.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



cat said:


> You mean you already ordered a LF5XT or you don't want a light made by Liteflux?



No, i already have an order coming my way from fenix-store 
And my paypal finger twitches every day i see an LF5XT thread 
And i REALLY shouldn't spend any more money 

(Edit: damn... my birthday's coming up... must... resist... arrggghhh!)


----------



## Jarl (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*

Any chance of a beamshot/description of the beam? This will decide whether I pre-order or not


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 4sevens EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA), ETA end of June*



Jarl said:


> Any chance of a beamshot/description of the beam? This will decide whether I pre-order or not



+1


----------



## abvidledUK (Jun 19, 2008)

e2x2e said:


> Haha this is just too funny. WE are CRAZY!
> 
> Somebody good with photoshop: I'm sure you can make a rendition based on the front and tail of the light?



Here's a quicky.....

a very rough quicky.....

and in no way actually resembles the torches, mostly


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 19, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> i have my LF5XT on the way.
> and i also pull the trigger on the EX10.
> pretty soon i will also pull the trigger on the D10 as well .
> That never ending lust



Or the never ending pot of disposable income that most of you seems to have!


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 19, 2008)

abvidledUK said:


> Here's a quicky.....
> 
> a very rough quicky.....
> 
> and in no way actually resembles the torches, mostly



Nice....a banana with knurling....


----------



## abvidledUK (Jun 19, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> Nice....a banana with knurling....



That's due to the very wide angle close-up lens !!





But it may well be available in Yellow


----------



## Jarl (Jun 19, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> Nice....a banana with knurling....



It's actually one of those L lights that are so prolific in the military, but with the switch where the bulb normally is!!


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 19, 2008)

abvidledUK said:


> That's due to the very wide angle close-up lens !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah....I love my yellow G2L. I can find it easier at a campsite if I put it down.


----------



## MiniLux (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh damn .... taking the plunge ...  for both :tinfoil:

I'll be off for holiday next 2 weeks and do not wanna miss these :devil:


----------



## orcinus (Jun 19, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> a banana with knurling....



Banurlna? Knurnana?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 19, 2008)

It's too bad I can't manage to get one in time for my camping trip this weekend. I don't have a decent EDC yet to prove it's usefulness to the in-laws.


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Jun 19, 2008)

4sevens, its time to give us more - now :naughty:


----------



## easilyled (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm guessing that the EX10 is made of Titanium, has infinitely variable
dimming capability and uses the new Quad-Cree MC-E so that it can output
1000 torch lumens on high. :tinfoil:


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 19, 2008)

easilyled said:


> I'm guessing that the EX10 is made of Titanium, has infinitely variable
> dimming capability and uses the new Quad-Cree MC-E so that it can output
> 1000 torch lumens on high. :tinfoil:


Yeah... When pigs fly :laughing:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 19, 2008)

easilyled said:


> I'm guessing that the EX10 is made of Titanium, has infinitely variable
> dimming capability and uses the new Quad-Cree MC-E so that it can output
> 1000 torch lumens on high. :tinfoil:


If that were the case I doubt 500 would be enough of an initial run. They would be gone in minutes!


----------



## Zeige (Jun 19, 2008)

AardvarkSagus said:


> If that were the case I doubt 500 would be enough of an initial run. They would be gone in minutes!


 

.....4sevens would have to keep his name in ReD, thats where his finances would be:green:


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 19, 2008)

easilyled said:


> I'm guessing that the EX10 is made of Titanium, has infinitely variable
> dimming capability and uses the new Quad-Cree MC-E so that it can output
> 1000 torch lumens on high. :tinfoil:


 

WoW, at only $59, SUCH a DEAL! Sign me up for a dozen.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 19, 2008)

I better go pre-order a few more.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 19, 2008)

OMG i leave for 24 hrs, and this thread has jummped 6 pages!!!!!!!!!!!1

anyways pictures look great, i love knurling so this flashlight has an ideal feel for me....just need to see the lumens/runtime


----------



## ackbar (Jun 19, 2008)

so I found something interesting.....

http://www.4sevens.com/

and 

http://www.nitecoreusa.com/


----------



## Imothep (Jun 19, 2008)

Damn, that's getting interesting. 

C`mon 4seven, what did I buy?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 19, 2008)

ackbar said:


> so I found something interesting..... http://www.nitecoreusa.com/


Good finds ackbar ...

Although I have to wonder how he can be the "exclusive" North American distributor of Nitecore lights, since both www.fenixtactical.com and www.photongears.com sell them here. Last I checked, Canada was still part of North America


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 19, 2008)

ackbar said:


> so I found something interesting.....
> 
> http://www.4sevens.com/
> 
> ...


Wow, 4Sevens is really growing!!

I still hope he will continue to carry all Fenix lights, since the Fenix lights are so awesome.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 19, 2008)

ackbar said:


> so I found something interesting.....
> 
> http://www.4sevens.com/


 

tried creating an account and got:

*1062 - Duplicate entry '25294' for key 1

insert into customers_info (customers_info_id, customers_info_number_of_logons, customers_info_date_account_created) values ('25294', '0', now())

TEP_DB_ERRORR*


----------



## Thujone (Jun 19, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> tried creating an account and got:
> 
> *1062 - Duplicate entry '25294' for key 1
> 
> ...




You can use your fenix-store account, it just made me revalidate my account.


----------



## ackbar (Jun 19, 2008)

So 4sevens.. are you going to spill the beans or do I need to dig deeper?


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 19, 2008)

ackbar said:


> So 4sevens.. are you going to spill the beans or do I need to dig deeper?


Dig deeper my friend!! Your Google-Fu is STRONG!!!!


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 19, 2008)

NA8 said:


> We are talking *R2's* here, right ?
> 
> :devil:





That is what I wanna know too!!

:twothumbs


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 19, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> That is what I wanna know too!!
> 
> :twothumbs


My guess is it's gonna be a *R4*!!!!!!!


----------



## Imothep (Jun 19, 2008)

Cmon 4seven, i already ordered one. If you spill more infos i#ll get another one for my father. :naughty:


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 19, 2008)

Too much! 

330 posts at 6 posts per hour on a non existing light with a button and without crenelations!


----------



## patycake57 (Jun 19, 2008)

This is the craziest thread....I can't believe the number of pre-orders with such limited information. I just wanted to say that this has been a conflict free and rather quite entertaining thread-the fun of being a flashaholic.


----------



## Daylo (Jun 19, 2008)

Crazy, limited information, conflict free, quite entertaining, and


----------



## gollum (Jun 19, 2008)

ordered mine 

looks nice so far ...I wonder what the writing says
better not be STRONG LIGHT 

can't wait to see what the surprises will be.
will it run 3.7v rcr123?

I'm guessing it will be variable output
could it possibly have a p7?
any chance of a tritium slot in the switch, that'd be cool 

can anyone think of any new breakthrough technology that might apply?:thinking:

c'mon throw us another hint,a morsel...some clue...gimme gimme


----------



## Marduke (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmm, Fenix, Olight, Polarion, Microfire, Zebralight, Nitecore, Dosun, AW.

47's is becoming a one-stop flashlight shop.


----------



## tzzoooma (Jun 19, 2008)

what the heck. 
i'm an old newbie but i'm game.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 19, 2008)

will it run 3.7v rcr123?
Yes, yes it will.

Tritium slot? 
I wish! That would be awesome. Probably too late to it now. Maybe for V2.0?

Strong light?
I hope it has no writing on it at all. To continue it's mysterious ways! But in the pic of the head I do see the edge of white lettering. : (

P7?
I hope it's P7 if it is intended to flood. I hope it is R2 if it's intended to throw. If it's an optic I really hope there is a Cree behind it! Hey a P7 with a smooth reflector would be neat.

I got plans to V10 glow epoxy this guy a ring around his button if there is no tritium slot. I'd loose half of the diameter of the lanyard holes though......
Have to think about that.


----------



## ackbar (Jun 19, 2008)

OMG.. you guys won't believe what I found.... 

<knock at door>

Hello.. who are you guys?

<muffled speech>

Pardon! please repeat

<more muffled speech>

*ackbar opens the door*

HIRED GOONS!

OMGWTFBBQ!!!! Run ackbar run!

*Cut to 4sevens in his Telsa roadster flashing Ackbar with a EX10*

YOU WANTED MORE INFO ON THE EX10!! HERE YOU GO!! <evil grin>


----------



## yekim (Jun 19, 2008)

Fenix Store has been REALLY good to me....so I am showing a little faith and pre-ordered a d10. 

7777's, looks things are going really well for you. Congrats!


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 19, 2008)

Thujone said:


> You can use your fenix-store account, it just made me revalidate my account.


 

:thumbsup: worked, much obliged.


----------



## gokusay99 (Jun 19, 2008)

... Must resist... gotta wait for review... argggggg... it's so beaufiful... can't help it...


----------



## husky20 (Jun 19, 2008)

I will buy one right now if its got more than 225 lumens


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 19, 2008)

Shhh, _me thinks it do._


----------



## husky20 (Jun 19, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Shhh, _me thinks it do._


could this possibly be inside info:green:


----------



## weathermaker (Jun 19, 2008)

I couldn't resist any longer! Pre-ordered an EX10. It will only be the second light I've pre-ordered...the first was the Spear which turned out to be one of my favorite lights.

...now to play the waiting game again.


----------



## SilentK (Jun 19, 2008)

Alright, i finally woke up. 

Now, i am suprised to see some of us making pictures of this/these product. one even looked quite nice. When i saw it i was sure that was what it was going to look right. but carrot turned it down. I am really tosing around the idea of pre-ordering the AA version. What do you guys think? I dont think the girlfriend will think to kindly of ordering a prodect that has no photo. but i am a conn man. :naughty: Anyway, what do you guys think.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 19, 2008)

I hope it is NOT a P7. That will just be more expensive, a "flood only" light, and at max it will kill any battery inside it by over-drawing amps from them. A Q2 to Q5 or SSC U2 is more economically reasonable performance per dollar. 

An optic would be great to control the spill and make it more useful, but I have not seen many optics that small diameter.


----------



## gokusay99 (Jun 19, 2008)

Will the D10 better than a Fenix L1D/L2D light ? I want a bright flashlight and have multi mode that use AA(or 2AA). I guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## sune (Jun 19, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Shhh, _me thinks it do._




Shhh...

Do you think the AA version (D10) also has more than 225 lumens with AA 1.5 volt batteries or only with 14500 batteries?

I promise not to tell anybody...


Shhh...


----------



## SilentK (Jun 19, 2008)

gokusay99 said:


> Will the D10 better than a Fenix L1D/L2D light ? I want a bright flashlight and have multi mode that use AA(or 2AA). I guess I'll have to wait.


Yes there is no telling at this point. i would ust wait. then make the best educated decision. or you could pre order the aa and buy a p2d.


----------



## gollum (Jun 19, 2008)

cheers sarge...
btw I have used a carefully cut gitd tailcap to make a washer to squeeze in the gap on the tailswitch before...its good because it comes out if you want it to ....just not as bright as v10 but still better than nothing....I also used the other bit of the tailcap as an end cover on some small lights like the wee n/s by lummi or my draco for protecting the lens and as a diffuser,works a treat. 



Sgt. LED said:


> will it run 3.7v rcr123?
> Yes, yes it will.
> 
> Tritium slot?
> ...


----------



## husky20 (Jun 19, 2008)

where's 7777 :green:


----------



## abvidledUK (Jun 19, 2008)

husky20 said:


> where's 7777 :green:



He's busy moving all his Non Fenix torches to :

http://www.4sevens.com/

and

http://www.nitecoreusa.com/


----------



## WadeF (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't think 4sevens wants to spill anymore info until the official launch. I think at this point we just need to be patient and wait. It looks to be a nice little EDC light. It may replace my P2D if it turns out to be nice.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 19, 2008)

abvidledUK said:


> He's busy moving all his Non Fenix torches to :
> 
> http://www.4sevens.com/



I'm assuming Fenix torches too. Notice the best seller list on the right of the page.


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 19, 2008)

husky20 said:


> where's 7777 :green:



He is busy counting all the money in his PayPal account from the pre-orders. :twothumbs


----------



## weathermaker (Jun 19, 2008)

Are we holding too high of hopes for what these lights will offer? I mean, for $59 it puts it in the general price range as a P1D/P2D/L1D. Plus the fact that it is a custom made light means manufacturing costs may be higher as it is not mass produced like Fenix lights. Could it possibly be on the same level as the Nitecore Defender (which is about $20 more). It surely can't be on the same level as the Novatac though could it? 

So maybe we will just get a solid light with a few unique features but on the same overal level as a P1D/P2D/L1D....here's to hoping for even more!


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 19, 2008)

too much hype is gonna make the light a disappointment, even if it is awesome!


----------



## gunga (Jun 19, 2008)

Gotta admit, I would love to pre-prder, but I want some real details and a couple pix first. All the other pre-orders had at least that...

But really, really tempting...


----------



## husky20 (Jun 19, 2008)

I need a little more info to :naughty:


----------



## youreacrab (Jun 19, 2008)

What is wrong with me ...


----------



## Delta (Jun 19, 2008)

abvidledUK said:


> He's busy moving all his Non Fenix torches to :
> 
> http://www.4sevens.com/



Hmmm.....I wonder if he is going to kill the Fenix-Store name and just keep it as a forwarding address for the next year...

Either way, it looks like it's going to be sweet!!

You can't have a grand opening without a contest or giveaway! *AHEM*


----------



## ackbar (Jun 19, 2008)

Delta said:


> You can't have a grand opening without a contest or giveaway! *AHEM*



+1


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, it won't be a P7 and won't be 225 Lumen on ordinary AA. Possibly on 14500. 

The switch looks digital; no telling how many levels. 

Kees


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 19, 2008)

This thread will have 1000 posts by the time the lights are official out.


----------



## importculture (Jun 19, 2008)

ackbar said:


> so I found something interesting.....
> 
> http://www.4sevens.com/
> 
> ...


 
That's an amazing find. Thanks for posting it you're awesome. I don't usually give in to hype but I ordered both. Now giving serious consideration to ordering more. I wonder how 4sevens is feeling. I hope the lights can match all the expectations.



weathermaker said:


> Are we holding too high of hopes for what these lights will offer? I mean, for $59 it puts it in the general price range as a P1D/P2D/L1D. Plus the fact that it is a custom made light means manufacturing costs may be higher as it is not mass produced like Fenix lights. Could it possibly be on the same level as the Nitecore Defender (which is about $20 more). It surely can't be on the same level as the Novatac though could it?
> 
> So maybe we will just get a solid light with a few unique features but on the same overal level as a P1D/P2D/L1D....here's to hoping for even more!


 
I'm thinking the same thing. I don't think we can expect too much from a custom light at this price point unless 4sevens has some connections where he could get manufacturing costs down. Trying to take this to heart but I'm still hoping for something amazing. The suspense is growing.


----------



## carrot (Jun 19, 2008)

Guys, this is like a lottery! You are currently prepaying on a light you know very little about, for all you know it could be the next Civictor V1! Or you could get something very, very cool.

The only solid info you have basically describes every other light on the market, and the silver "button," which for all you know could be a flourish or accent that makes it look cooler.

But as with everything I say, my sigline runs true. "Collector and distributor of (mis)information."

I can ease your minds on one thing though... because 4sevens does not plan on delivering junk.


----------



## GreySave (Jun 19, 2008)

I think a psychologist could spend weeks analyzing this thread........


----------



## easilyled (Jun 19, 2008)

GreySave said:


> I think a psychologist could spend weeks analyzing this thread........



Or a lifetime analysing the whole forum, or is that a psychiatrist? :laughing:


----------



## Zeige (Jun 19, 2008)

GreySave said:


> I think a psychologist could spend weeks analyzing this thread........


 

1st lets examine the "carrot" at first glace it looked kinda fruity.....then we thought it might just be nuts......after further review and in conclusions its just a brain dead vegetable. J/K


4sevens we need more info, I think were going crazy


----------



## SilentK (Jun 19, 2008)

he is going to rack up sooooo much cash then he is going to tell us what it is. it will be some single cell aa minimag with huge ingraving saying 7777. it will put out as much as a maglite solitare too. it will be awesome oo:


----------



## ackbar (Jun 19, 2008)

it looks like Fenix-store/nitecoreUSA and 4Sevens.com all share the same product database. hmm.. that could come in useful..


----------



## 7Freeman (Jun 19, 2008)

com on 4sevens, somemor einfo pleeeeaze!
ex10 with 16340 and p7.
d10 on nimh with rebel 100?!

oh please break the silents, äääääh i mean the loudness... *g*


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jun 19, 2008)

Ordered the 123 version.

A $55 gamble -- I've bet more on worse intell.


----------



## astrotec (Jun 19, 2008)

well i guess i will make a note of this as i read a lot and don't always chime in and i will let my wallet do the talking...
used to think 4sevens was a good guy... prolly still is, but
my money will go there no longer. 
sorry, no pic? no sale !!!...

jmho

astrotec:sick2:


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jun 19, 2008)

Paypal sent and all I've seen is the tailcap! LOL!


----------



## carrot (Jun 19, 2008)

astrotec said:


> well i guess i will make a note of this as i read a lot and don't always chime in and i will let my wallet do the talking...
> used to think 4sevens was a good guy... prolly still is, but
> my money will go there no longer.
> sorry, no pic? no sale !!!...
> ...


4sevens did not start this thread. All he did was pop in and give a little trickle of information since everyone was begging for details. I'm sorry you find the way this has been handled is unacceptable, but please note that someone found a pre-order that wasn't supposed to be leaked out and that the product hasn't actually even been announced yet. 

4sevens just rolled with the punches and decided to release a few tidbits to tide you guys over until he is ready to officially announce the new products, as a favor to CPFers who are a large part of his customer base. Maybe next time it would be better if he didn't say anything.

I was amongst the few people to get a sneak peek, so I can dispel some misconceptions but I am not going to spoil it for everyone.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 19, 2008)

If it weren't for the mention of 500 units i may jump on the pre-sale sans info... But since there is plenty of stock I see no harm in waiting for details..


----------



## LEDdicted (Jun 19, 2008)

My big dilemma is deciding which one to preorder....



I already know the answer most of you will throw at me:nana:. Unfortunately my flashlight fund is very low and barely allows the purchase of just one.


----------



## carrot (Jun 19, 2008)

7Freeman said:


> com on 4sevens, somemor einfo pleeeeaze!
> ex10 with 16340 and p7.
> d10 on nimh with rebel 100?!
> 
> oh please break the silents, äääääh i mean the loudness... *g*


Sorry, no. Both lights have roughly the same specs besides battery type.


----------



## garageguy (Jun 19, 2008)

I couldn't resist any longer, had to preorder. Coming from 4sevens it has got to be good. He knows what we like.


----------



## sune (Jun 19, 2008)

carrot said:


> Sorry, no. Both lights have roughly the same specs besides battery type.



So will the D10 with 1.5V AA (not 14500) have roughly the same output as the EX10 with CR123's?


----------



## merlocka (Jun 19, 2008)

Smooth bezel. Looks like it will tailstand. 4sevens.


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 19, 2008)

sune said:


> So will the D10 with 1.5V AA (not 14500) have roughly the same output as the EX10 with CR123's?


Any high power flashlight will not work properly in reguation on a alkaline cell. Only for a few seconds/minutes. They will probably have the same output on li-ion's, but the EX10 will probably have higher output on a rc123a than the D10 on a NiMh cell


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 19, 2008)

I will not pre-order... but please, the first of you guys that receive it, post a HUGE review with lots of pics!

Thanks in advance! :thumbsup:


----------



## ibcj (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is what stands out to me of the description so far.

"*McGizmo was paid royalty for an aspect of the design*"
"*simple and intuitive design*"
"*nickel-plated, "hard", piston drive button*"
"*moderately aggressive knurling*"

The head of the light has nice knurling for the multi-stage twist on-off function. The nickel plated piston drive is the same as the aluminum PD's. This is leading me to believe that it is similar to the McLux III-PD series. If this is true, at $59 price point, the 500 aren't going to last very long.


----------



## carrot (Jun 19, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Any high power flashlight will not work properly in reguation on a alkaline cell. Only for a few seconds/minutes. They will probably have the same output on li-ion's, but the EX10 will probably have higher output on a rc123a than the D10 on a NiMh cell


Remember, it's already been stated that:
Both lights will happily accept primaries and rechargeables.
For the D10 that means alkaline, NiMH and li-ion 14500's.
For the EX10 that means lithium CR123 and li-ion RCR123.

Runtime and output is expected to be the same when both are using Li-ions. 

I would argue that 1xAA is a perfectly viable platform as shown to us by Fenix over the years starting with the introduction of the L1P all the way to the current model, the L1D.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok Im in for the AA.Sounds fun and 4sevens hasn't let me down yet!
 I like that it will run on AA and 14500! Might be the closest thing Ill ever get to a Mcgizmo!


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 19, 2008)

carrot said:


> I would argue that 1xAA is a perfectly viable platform as shown to us by Fenix over the years starting with the introduction of the L1P all the way to the current model, the L1D.


Yes, i don't have any cr123a lights, and i'm not really planning to get any. I know 1xAA is a viable platform. I was just stating that using alkaline cells will result in bad performance/runtime, and is best suitable for emergencies. NiMh, primary lithiums, and 14500 are all good performers. I was not arguing for the cr123a version over the aa version. Might be my bad english


----------



## Imothep (Jun 19, 2008)

I just don't care the 55 bucks. If I don't like it, I'll give it to a friend as a present. In whole live I spent so much money for dumb things...
I don't expect a candlepower monster, as long as the flashlight is useful enough I'll be happy with it.


----------



## husky20 (Jun 19, 2008)

all this jiberjaber it better be good!:candle:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, those are the types of sentiments that I wish I could know someday. For me, $55 is a major purchase that requires several weeks saving and/or the sale of any clutter I might find around the house. That's the main reason I am waiting for some specs and maybe a review before I can pull the paypal trigger.


----------



## carrot (Jun 19, 2008)

When you're a flashaholic whose got it really bad, everything takes backseat to your next photonic fix.


----------



## LG&M (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes we are a bunch of dirty little Photonphiles. I know I will get one But I will Wait for some more Info. This is kind of fun in a sick way. I bet those in the "Know" are loving it.


----------



## sune (Jun 19, 2008)

I am very grateful for all the info 4seven and others who "know" have given us, but now I think it's time to throw us a new bone...

What do the rest of you think?

Are we worth some new piece of info?

:wave:



:thanks:


----------



## swxb12 (Jun 19, 2008)

All cute little animals have been released for now. Good luck with the site launches, 4Sevens.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 19, 2008)

AardvarkSagus said:


> I am waiting for some specs and maybe a review before I can pull the paypal trigger.



Ah, but therein lies the rub; will there be any left for we patient folk? Will this become known as "The Preorder Light"?

Love the piston switch though, dunno why there aren't more of those. A standard clicky is akin to the friendly modern automobile front-wheel-drive "snickity-snick" light and easy shifter, whereas the piston switch is more like the 60's-era Detroit Iron "whump thump" heavy stick - weighty, solid, serious..


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 19, 2008)

StarHalo said:


> Ah, but therein lies the rub; will there be any left for we patient folk? Will this become known as "The Preorder Light"?



Oh, I most certainly hope that isn't the case! Maybe we'll get version 2.0 with new upgrades...


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 19, 2008)

This thread is history in the making. How many other flashlights have had this much speculation, pre-orders, all with virtually no information?

That shows how much respect and appreciation 4Sevens has with this community. He deserves this with his superior customer service!!!


----------



## SilentK (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah 7777 you have a good reputaion on this forum. people are ordering a product JUST because it involves you. Be carefull not to screw up.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jun 19, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> This thread is history in the making. How many other flashlights have had this much speculation, pre-orders, all with virtually no information?
> 
> That shows how much respect and appreciation 4Sevens has with this community. He deserves this with his superior customer service!!!



Thats Why I jumped in!Always admired the lights 7777 made and his excellent customer service. 

If only other companies outside flashlight world would pay attention.

SO..... does post #400 get the free one?:twothumbs


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 19, 2008)

Still no word on where its manufactured?


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jun 19, 2008)

double post.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 19, 2008)

carrot said:


> 4sevens did not start this thread. All he did was pop in and give a little trickle of information since everyone was begging for details. I'm sorry you find the way this has been handled is unacceptable, but please note that someone found a pre-order that wasn't supposed to be leaked out and that the product hasn't actually even been announced yet.
> 
> 4sevens just rolled with the punches and decided to release a few tidbits to tide you guys over until he is ready to officially announce the new products, as a favor to CPFers who are a large part of his customer base. Maybe next time it would be better if he didn't say anything.
> 
> I was amongst the few people to get a sneak peek, so I can dispel some misconceptions but I am not going to spoil it for everyone.


Please ignore the complaint posts about info being leaked. As you can tell it's a landslide in favor of anything we can find out.

In response to those not wanting to read leaked info: 
Maybe next time it would be better if they didn't read it. :nana:

Please keep up with the D10/EX10 tidbits! :thumbsup:

Now can someone show me a link the D10 so I can pre-order?


----------



## ackbar (Jun 19, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> Now can someone show me a link the D10 so I can pre-order?



https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?products_id=502


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jun 19, 2008)

This thread is hilarious. The complainers, nitpickers and believers are all present and accounted for. We are all relatively-free in this country and can decide for ourselves whether or not we want to pre-order a light based on extremely little information. 

Just a thought: How many pre-orders do you suppose there would have been for the iPhone, if it were allowed, prior to it's introduction? Why? Manufacturer reputation, perhaps?


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 19, 2008)

ackbar said:


> https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?products_id=502


Thanks Akbar!

D10 on it's way, sometime in the future!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 19, 2008)

ackbar said:


> https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?products_id=502


How can anyone pre-order something that you cannot even see it? Does it even exist?
:thinking:


----------



## orcinus (Jun 19, 2008)

You could say that for nearly any web shop item you haven't seen with your own eyes. There were teaser shots posted in this thread. A lot of people are making their preorders based on them.


----------



## BlueBirdTS (Jun 19, 2008)

Sounds interesting. I'll have to hold out on my L1D purchase until we hear more info.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 19, 2008)

Watch it be another cake.(Vanilla?)


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 19, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> Watch it be another cake.(Vanilla?)



haha.....the chocolate was VERY nice....

Crenshaw


----------



## carrot (Jun 19, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> haha.....the chocolate was VERY nice....
> 
> Crenshaw


That turned out to be the best $1,050 cake I'd ever had!


----------



## kapitan88 (Jun 19, 2008)

i just hate this non-sense forum!!! I wish i hadnt browsed this, ever! 

hope to receive this light in time for my birthday. hehehe


----------



## gunga (Jun 19, 2008)

Couldn't resist, besides, if there is a major dislike, I can always cancel or sell the lights...

Yep, I'm ordering based on reputation and teasers alone, but Fenix Store and 4x7's has always steered me right. So let's take the plunge!


----------



## LightJaguar (Jun 19, 2008)

This thread kind of reminds me of the NDI pre order.


----------



## guiri (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



swxb12 said:


> I hope the D10 is a headlamp...



Me too, I just got the little zebra light today and frankly, I'm disappointed with the output. 

Cute light but too dim for my taste which brings me to something I posted here some time ago, I wanted to find someone that would BUILD ME a headlamp but I had no replies.

George


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 19, 2008)

I AM enjoying this thread.

Next tidbit?
Mmmmmmm -
It comes with a free puppy.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 19, 2008)

From what we have learned in this topic I am hoping this is another step towards the perfect EDC.


----------



## guiri (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



Sir Lightalot said:


> I seem to recall that 7777 doesn't have a digital camera. Not sure though but if he doesn't he better find one or else :nana:



I've got a killer camera, Nikon D3. Send it to me and I'll shoot it. Maybe I should add that I have the perfect product shoot lenses too and a killer macro lens for those close ups...are you listening 7777?

I would of course trade you for products


----------



## guiri (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



carrot said:


> Here's the funny bit. I could totally pulling your leg but since I can't tell you anything you can't verify that I have any inside information!



Quit screwing around pal. I live right next to a RABBIT farm....think about it


----------



## Hitthespot (Jun 19, 2008)

I hope it's not a piece of cake!

Bill


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



guiri said:


> Me too, I just got the little zebra light today and frankly, I'm disappointed with the output.
> 
> Cute light but too dim for my taste which brings me to something I posted here some time ago, I wanted to find someone that would BUILD ME a headlamp but I had no replies.
> 
> George


i made this...its fairly easy.., not something that will take any abuse though...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186952

Crenshaw


----------



## EKL (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*

I suspect their outputs and run times are as good as the Nitecores.


----------



## guiri (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



jasonvk77 said:


> Damn gotta use that coupon code next time.
> ,



I kinda wish I had known, just bought a light from him. Oh well. It wont' break the bank..


----------



## guiri (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



RainerWahnsinn said:


> I can´t believe what I´m doing, I did it again: EX10



Whatever it is, it'll go great with my CURRENT EX10 that I've had for over a year...a Ford Excursion with a V10 which we actually affectionately call EX10 in Excursion circles, funny as hell


----------



## abvidledUK (Jun 19, 2008)

(It's only pretend)


----------



## Oddjob (Jun 19, 2008)

gunga said:


> ...Yep, I'm ordering based on reputation and teasers alone, but Fenix Store and 4x7's has always steered me right. So let's take the plunge!



I agree. In true flashaholic fashion I took the plunge as well. Nothing to lose as far as I'm concerned. Looking forward to it 4sevens!


----------



## carrot (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



guiri said:


> Quit screwing around pal. I live right next to a RABBIT farm....think about it


Nooooooooo


----------



## Meltdown (Jun 19, 2008)

spy footage of possible prototype!!

as you can see it's a UV Bananalight!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## carrot (Jun 19, 2008)

Meltdown said:


> spy footage of possible prototype!!
> 
> as you can see it's a UV Bananalight!
> 
> ...


Oh dang, looks like the cat's out of the bag now!


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi folks... I'm actually out of my office until late tomorrow afternoon.
I took a quick snap of part of the light with iphone. Yeah, it's bad.





It's part of the inside of the light with some volts on top.
There are some final details being decided - the front end will be slightly
different than the picture shown earlier. We'll have a nice ever-so-slightly 
protruding stainless steel bezel ring (ONLY on the EX10 model). 
This will protect the light from impacts and drops. 

You guys are crazy to order something unseen! Just remember, I never
explictly encouraged anyone to do that. It was done on your own accord
or at the spurring of other members. 
With that being said, I do believe you guys will like this light :thumbsup:


----------



## weathermaker (Jun 20, 2008)

stainless steel bezel ring...hmmm...I like that. I'm glad I pre-ordered the ex10. I can't wait to see the final product now!


----------



## WadeF (Jun 20, 2008)

SS bezel on the EX10! Awesome!


----------



## Daylo (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome indeed, I can't wait to see what I ordered!


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2008)

From this we can clearly deduce you have an expensive Logitech mouse.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 20, 2008)

well that looks like a McGizmo reflector.
I know becoz i have one flashlight with that kind of reflector :sleepy: (where is that whistling smilies)


----------



## SilentK (Jun 20, 2008)

You guys are crazy. if we were told that a meteor would hit earth in 1 hour we all {including myself} would scream "NOOOO! now i do not get to see the photo of the ex10 on cpf! NOOOO":sigh:

Good night.


----------



## matt0 (Jun 20, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> well that looks like a McGizmo reflector.
> I know becoz i have one flashlight with that kind of reflector :sleepy: (where is that whistling smilies)



https://www.fenix-store.com/index.php?cPath=25_42

#19?


----------



## ackbar (Jun 20, 2008)

4sevens said:


> We'll have a nice ever-so-slightly
> protruding stainless steel bezel ring (ONLY on the EX10 model).
> This will protect the light from impacts and drops.
> 
> ...



1: Why not on the D10?

2: Sanity is overrated!


----------



## tpman (Jun 20, 2008)

http://file.uploadtoday.com/filedis...f9241e0c/f519866f4f92d219f9abac55f9241e0c.jpg


----------



## qip (Jun 20, 2008)

so whats the beam like on 19...and isnt it meant for luxeon/seoul ...maybe we got the seoul V-bin or was it confirmed cree somewhere in this madness of pages


----------



## tpman (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## primox1 (Jun 20, 2008)

I cant stop checking in to see whats developing in this ongoing saga.
You guys make it so entertaining....kids in a toy store.

+1 on the SS bezel :twothumbs


----------



## Marduke (Jun 20, 2008)

The laser etching says NiteCore???


----------



## qip (Jun 20, 2008)

is that legal.....i like ..but whats the lettering say


----------



## qip (Jun 20, 2008)

now im confused


----------



## WadeF (Jun 20, 2008)

Could be photoshopped??


----------



## qip (Jun 20, 2008)

if its photoshopped it looks real good...its fuzzy but only clear thing is what 47s already showed us ....and he very skillfully did the body using the head ...or its real ..or im losing my mind as it is with all this


either way that is one good looking light


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 20, 2008)

picture saved...just incase...who is this tpman person...HMMMM

but it DOES say nitecore...wtf?!
4sevens is going to be the new official dealer in the US for nitecore,
is this, darei say it, the "PRO" version (a la Jetbeam)
of the NDI and Nitecore Extreme?
IS 4sevens collabarating with Nitecore ?! hmmmm...

of course, that is all only applicatble if thats not a fake picture....

Crenshaw


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2008)

The EX10 and D10 are not updated or pro versions of anything. They are completely new lights.


----------



## matt0 (Jun 20, 2008)

The EXIF info in those images say 

-----
Last Modified Date/Time = 2008:06:19 22:00:38
-----

Both of them say that... 22:00 would be on the West Coast.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 20, 2008)

i dont see how it could be a photoshoped work.

Im using every kind of filter i can think of, adjusting every setting, and well, nothing looks inconsistent. 

Crenshaw


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 20, 2008)

what a chop! nice one


----------



## qip (Jun 20, 2008)

hmmm upon further inspection....it might be real.....there is lettering and the angles are a bit different for tails end which he cant shoppe....the lanyard holes are different but could be preproduction issue hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 20, 2008)

on closer inspection






theres a line, and everyhthing above it looks somewhat desaturated...

this picture is 200% brightness and 200% contrast..

the letter DO look consistent with 4seven's picture though

although qip, note too the background is cosistent, and also, there is no way he could have fitted the tailcap from 4sevens picture into that..so it could very well be real

Crenshaw


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 20, 2008)

Nitecore did say on another tread that 7777 was going to be a distributor.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2164725&postcount=275

So it would make sense the pic posted by tpman

AlexGT


----------



## qip (Jun 20, 2008)

detectives at work :twothumbs


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 20, 2008)

AlexGT said:


> Nitecore did say on another tread that 7777 was going to be a distributor.
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2164725&postcount=275
> 
> ...



but then, why is he claiming that its a 4sevens collabarated light? unless...he really DID collabatrate with nitecore...

one also has to wonder about the price....nitecores are usually upwards of 70$

but also, the layard closure in 4sevens picture, doesnt look like a typical lanyard closure on nitecore..

Crenshaw


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Jun 20, 2008)

:thinking::thumbsup:


----------



## Marduke (Jun 20, 2008)

Let us not forget the background and lanyard cord matching up in this photo


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Jun 20, 2008)

common carrot spill the beans!


----------



## qip (Jun 20, 2008)

how do you guys get the inside info 



ooooooohhh just remembered 


qip said:


> i give everyone involved till friday to spill the goods on these lights *YOU ARE ON NOTICE :laughing:*





its friday  now spill


----------



## psul71 (Jun 20, 2008)

Add another one to the line for the D10. Looks like I should have held off on my last purchase.........


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2008)

04orgZx6r said:


> common carrot spill the beans!


Okay.


----------



## Jarl (Jun 20, 2008)

any chance of a beam description? please??


----------



## orcinus (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks reddish, kidney-shaped and shiney...

...

Ooooh, you wrote bea*M* description. Sorry


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2008)

Jarl said:


> any chance of a beam description? please??


Round.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 20, 2008)

Is it shiny? Is it shiny?


----------



## Jarl (Jun 20, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Looks reddish, kidney-shaped and shiney...
> 
> ...
> 
> Ooooh, you wrote bea*M* description. Sorry





carrot said:


> Round.



*cries self to sleep* 


Is there a cree ring, or would that be pushing it?


----------



## LightJaguar (Jun 20, 2008)

Well someone has got my attention now and I'm not even sure who. What is this some kind of conspiracy between Nitecore and 4sevens? First the Nitecore DI created a pretty big buzz sometime last year and now this? Come on guys I really need to start saving some money for retirement. Last year I pulled the trigger on a Nitecore and I was not even sure if the company was real. I'm about to do it again.


----------



## gollum (Jun 20, 2008)

so.... no more news atm?

c'mon times up...gimme gimme gimme



this thread is very entertaining, but 
we need more fuel to fan the flames
weren't we sposed to get more today?

look no posts for nearly four hours...
looks like the flames are gettin low


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 20, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Let us not forget the background and lanyard cord matching up in this photo


 
Well, it's definitely not a photoshop. I did an overlay of the two images and they are identical. I am not so excited to hear that Nitecore is going to make it...


----------



## jezzyp (Jun 20, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> This thread is history in the making. How many other flashlights have had this much speculation, pre-orders, all with virtually no information?
> quote]
> 
> There was a similar frenzy over the fenix CE range. There was then an equal frenzy over the beam pattern on cree rings!
> ...


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 20, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> There was a similar frenzy over the fenix CE range. There was then an equal frenzy over the beam pattern on cree rings!
> I will wait for the numerous reviews and comments before I order.


 
Or remember the preorder of Rexlight? I think there were hundreds of pre-orders, but many were dissapointed or cancelled the preorder.


----------



## datiLED (Jun 20, 2008)

I would like to see a shot of the reflector/emitter.


----------



## guiri (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



Crenshaw said:


> i made this...its fairly easy.., not something that will take any abuse though...
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186952
> 
> Crenshaw



Thanks, I did want something more "polished" though but also a lot different


----------



## Delta (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh. My. Gawd.


It's like CSI: CPF in here now (cue music: Whooooooo are you? Who-oo, oo-oo I really want to know....). What will you do when this light is no longer a secret?


----------



## guiri (Jun 20, 2008)

4sevens said:


> You guys are crazy to order something unseen! Just remember, I never
> explictly encouraged anyone to do that. It was done on your own accord
> or at the spurring of other members.
> With that being said, I do believe you guys will like this light :thumbsup:



I'm actually curious as to how many people HAVE preordered? I think this is fun


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope I don't get in trouble for saying it but doesn't it look like a KD Buckle V4?  I mean besides on tailcap.

Anyways, I can't decide which one I want...the EX or D......don't have money for both.


----------



## guiri (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know about Fenix EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA)?*



carrot said:


> Nooooooooo



Ha! I called in reinforcements 






You think I'm playing huh? Nuff of this, FESS UP!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2008)

guiri said:


> I'm actually curious as to how many people HAVE preordered? I think this is fun



Count the posts that say they pre-ordered to get an indication.
I ordered as well, but then again I knew *what* I ordered....


----------



## Steve L (Jun 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Count the posts that say they pre-ordered to get an indication.
> I ordered as well, but then again I knew *what* I ordered....


That's evil without details.:devil:


----------



## guiri (Jun 20, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> Anyways, I can't decide which one I want...the EX or D......don't have money for both.



Well, from what little I've learned. Doesn't CR give longer runtime AND more output?
Plus the light is usually more compact...that's 3 pros the way I see it


----------



## orcinus (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes, but it's also thicker and you can't find a CR123 battery nearly anywhere in an emergency, unlike AA.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 20, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Yes, but it's also thicker and you can't find a CR123 battery nearly anywhere in an emergency, unlike AA.



And 14500 cells have about 50% more energy in them than RCR123s do.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 20, 2008)

Thujone said:


> And 14500 cells have about 50% more energy in them than RCR123s do.


Now that is some information that I may need to take into account when deciding. If they have more capacity, I might go that route and sacrifice the extra half inch to allow for better backup solutions in the event of an actual emergency. I haven't purchased any li-ion rechargeables at all yet so this might help decide where to start.


----------



## Yapo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thujone said:


> And 14500 cells have about 50% more energy in them than RCR123s do.


 
Really? i though they both have about the same capacity?! but then again i have wondered why alot of people go for AA lights and use 14500 instead of just getting the typically shorter cr123 light and running it on 16340


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 20, 2008)

Thujone said:


> And 14500 cells have about 50% more energy in them than RCR123s do.



Really? I didn't know that. Very surprised.


----------



## LA OZ (Jun 20, 2008)

The question is, does the D10 withstand the 14500 at 3.7V?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 20, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> The question is, does the D10 withstand the 14500 at 3.7V?


I'd be more worried about 4.2V fresh off the charger, but I believe 4sevens said it does. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 20, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> The question is, does the D10 withstand the 14500 at 3.7V?



I have seen in this thread several times that both lights will fully function on li-ion rechargeables.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 20, 2008)

I am surprised too ...because if have never seen it to be true.
The volume of a 14500 is 20% higher than a 16340 (RCR123), but it as proportianally more surface area which does not contribute to capacity, so its effective volume is only slightly higher. I have seen claims of 750 to 900mAh for both 14500 and 16340, but I seem to recall quality makers claiming 750mAh for both.


Centropolis said:


> Really? I didn't know that. Very surprised.


Originally Posted by *Thujone* 

 
_And 14500 cells have about 50% more energy in them than RCR123s do._


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2008)

Both lights are expected to have the same output and runtime on li-ions.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 20, 2008)

I have never crammed more than 500mah into a protected aw rcr123, and i put around 750mah into protected 14500. I have an unprotected rcr123 that I can get about 630mah into, but I am sure I would see a proportional gain in an unprotected 14500 as well... YMMV.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 20, 2008)

Here is my best AW RCR (out of 13) and my best AW 14500 (out of 2)







As you can see much better capacity and better ability to hold a higher voltage at the same discharge rate. (750ma)


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm up again.
The thread marches on! I see now that I am getting a SS bezel, very nice! I gotta say why is the price point as low as it is? I like saving money sure but this is like too good a deal. 
As far as capacity of a rechargable.... it's a rechargable, go recharge it. We should all have back-up cells charged and waiting anyway. I remember 14500 cells used to kill the low level on lights so I am still weary is all. The only thing here is if you like a thinner longer light or a thicker shorter light. I like a thicker light, I can hold on to it easier. 
If the output is the same for both on an li-ion why not take the one with the tougher SS bezel. Yeah I know this is a recent development.


----------



## mchlwise (Jun 20, 2008)

4sevens said:


> It's part of the inside of the light with some volts on top.



That looks an AWFUL lot like a piston/battery sleeve to me. With the top part being the silver button protruding from the back of the light, and the copper-colored ring being an o-ring. Notice also how it's slightly larger in diameter than the cell it would hold. 

(This would be where the McGizmo royalties comes in, of course). 

I must say that I too am somewhat... concerned... if this is going to be a NiteCore light. Their track record isn't the best. 4Sevens' track record is impeccable, however, and I trust him implicitly. If he's collaborating with them, maybe he can get them on track and have a good product (can't complain about my Defender) that also has some dependable service and support (which I don't feel like NiteCore has right now).


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2008)

I want a Lunasol.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 20, 2008)

Time for another...

**** UPDATED SUMMARY ****

*1.* 4sevens is building a new store to accommodate the new products
*2.* They are on the fenix-store web site so early testers can access them
*3.* They ARE NOT headlamps
*4.* Production is well underway
*5.* It will be Radical & Different (TM)
*6.* Release time should be 1-2 weeks
*7.* McGizmo was paid royalty for an aspect of the design
*8.* IT'S NOT A FENIX LIGHT!
*9.* The products aren't "pure 4Sevens lights" either
*10.* 4Sevens will have pre-production units with him @ SE Regional
*11.* They are not the same as LF5XT
*12.* Simple and intuitive design
*13.* Very pocket friendly
*14. *Initial run will be 500 pcs. of each
*15.* (Very) possibly a Nitecore flashlight

*Early specs:*
- 7075 military grade Al
- both models will use both primary (AA and CR123) as well as li-ion batteries (14500, rcr123)
- nickel-plated, "hard", piston drive button
- moderately aggressive knurling
- MCU controlled
- D10 is AA sized
- EX10 is CR123 sized
- EX10 will have a st. steel bezel (not shown on the photos)
- D10 3.5 x 0.75 in (8.89 x 1.91 cm)
- EX10 3.0 x 0.85 in (7.62 x 2.16 cm)

*People in the know:*
- [email protected]
- carrot
- tpman

*Official pics:

*














*Leaked pics:

*











*Rodent of doom:

*






**** UPDATED SUMMARY ****


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2008)

what's going on in this thread?!


----------



## patycake57 (Jun 20, 2008)

[email protected] ordering one pushed me over the edge. Paypal sent for an EX10!!!! At least I saw a picture of it before I ordered.

Great summary of this long and entertaining thread, orcinus!


----------



## Niconical (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you for the summary orcinus, very helpful :goodjob:

Unfortunately though you failed to confirm if the rodent runs on AA or CR123A. 

Any info on that? :naughty:


----------



## DavidD (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, if Nitecore is involved with these, the $59 could be a special pre-order price. I don't have an NDI, but didn't they do that for them? The price could go up at the time of the release. Speaking of price, CPF8 is the normal code for 8% off, what was 47s code that was 10% off of pre-orders? Is that still a working/valid code?

This is just complete speculation, but relating li-ion use with Fenix (I know this light has nothing to do with Fenix) - a multi-mode Fenix will work with a li-ion, but lose the lower levels. It has been stated that these will work properly with li-ion. Would 47s need have said this, if this is a single level light? Wouldn't a single level light just go into direct drive, but still work properly anyway? So, does that imply that this is a multi-level light?


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh no! Get that mouse away from me :<


----------



## mchlwise (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the summaries orcinus. 

I was wondering about this, though:



orcinus said:


> - nickel-plated, "hard", piston drive button



I haven't been able to keep up and read every post in the thread. Is there confirmation from someone who knows that it IS in fact going have a Piston? That's what it looks like to me as I posted above, but that's just my speculation as far as I know. :candle:


----------



## mchlwise (Jun 20, 2008)

DavidD said:


> This is just complete speculation, but relating li-ion use with Fenix (I know this light has nothing to do with Fenix) - a multi-mode Fenix will work with a li-ion, but lose the lower levels. It has been stated that these will work properly with li-ion. Would 47s need have said this, if this is a single level light? Wouldn't a single level light just go into direct drive, but still work properly anyway? So, does that imply that this is a multi-level light?



Excellent question. If it indeed is a piston-drive mechanism, there is a very good possibility that it would be a one-mode light. This is also consistent with the "simple and intuitive" description. 

Unless.... there is a "killroy" type of arrangement... with more royalties to McGizmo, of course. 

:thinking:


----------



## ackbar (Jun 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> what's going on in this thread?!



Oh... we know YOU must have insider info... spill the beans or we will send ROD after you!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 20, 2008)

I was under the concept that a piston drive was allowing for a dual level light dependent on button pressure. If I am in the wrong with this, could someone point me to more information on Piston Drive lights? 

I also was curious as to where that PD information was actually confirmed rather than just not disputed. That's the only portion thus far that I have been questioning in the summaries.


----------



## dracodoc (Jun 20, 2008)

It's MCU controlled, so I don't think it will be 1 mode.



mchlwise said:


> Excellent question. If it indeed is a piston-drive mechanism, there is a very good possibility that it would be a one-mode light. This is also consistent with the "simple and intuitive" description.
> 
> Unless.... there is a "killroy" type of arrangement... with more royalties to McGizmo, of course.
> 
> :thinking:


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 20, 2008)

Daniel_sk said:


> Or remember the preorder of Rexlight? I think there were hundreds of pre-orders, but many were dissapointed or cancelled the preorder.



4sevens is on a whole different and higher level than KD. I'm going to guess a couple things here and I haven't finished reading this thread. I stopped at post #474 to respond to it.

1 - 4sevens got together with Nitecore to do a special run for him
2 - That involved a bit of McGizmo design - probably the switch.
3 - tpman is toilet paper man - he's the night Janitor at Nitecore and was thus able to get these real pictures


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 20, 2008)

screw it, im down. i got faith! ordered a D10 + CPF8 + Insurance.

hopefully this is an NDI killer, and will replace that as my non-work EDC. long runtimes on primaries hopefully!


----------



## swxb12 (Jun 20, 2008)

Move over, JetBeam. This good stuff:



orcinus said:


> *Leaked pics:
> 
> *


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2008)

mchlwise said:


> Thanks for the summaries orcinus.
> 
> I was wondering about this, though:
> 
> ...


I cannot confirm nor deny.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 20, 2008)

Thujone said:


> And 14500 cells have about 50% more energy in them than RCR123s do.



Not sure where you got that info but I don't believe that is correct. Battery experts welcome here but 14500 are usually about 900 mah at 3.6 volts. Most CR123 claim around 800-900 mah at 3.6 volts. Volts x Amps = Power. And that would seem to be about the same. Prove me wrong and I'll thank you but I have never seen reference to 14500's having more power. 18500's Yes, 17670's Yes, 18650's Oh yea but not 14500's AFAIK.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 20, 2008)

It's a piston allright.

The fact that nightcore makes it............I've gone from 118% that I'll like it to to 97%. Just because I don't have any firsthand experience with them yet. If there are any left after initial delivery and I am REALLY happy with EX10 I'll get the AA version too.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 20, 2008)

I have no problem with Nitecore's quality. I'm sure if they make something to 4seven's specifications it will be fine. One of the biggest weaknesses with many of these Chinese lights is the switch. Well, looks like that will not be an issue with these lights thanks to McGizmo's element being used. So if the switch is solid, and the circuit is solid, these lights will hopefully be very reliable. I was very impressed with the machining of my NDI, so I'm sure they have the skills to make a good light for 4sevens.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 20, 2008)

Thujone said:


> Here is my best AW RCR (out of 13) and my best AW 14500 (out of 2)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay - I didn't get that far before the reply above. However AW's RCR123's are known to be a bit lower in capacity than some others - great cells but slightly less capacity partly due to the size being kept to match the primary size. Some slightly longer and fatter RCR123's do put out more current. Also based on your chart it looks more like a roughly 25% to 30% better output but not 50%.


----------



## beeboy02 (Jun 20, 2008)

Another image


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Wade!

Now THOSE are small! COOL!!!!!!!!!! Optic?..................


----------



## I came to the light... (Jun 20, 2008)

beeboy02 said:


> Another image


 
I take it the light with no lable showing is the EX10?

I've spent most of my time on CPF looking for an ultra-compact light that performs like the best. This may be it  But I need more info


----------



## WadeF (Jun 20, 2008)

Sgt., check my NDI gallery:

http://picasaweb.google.com/wadefulpng/NitecoreDI

I was pretty blown away by the quality of the light and everything they put into it.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice set of pics Wade. I think this will be a winner!
Presently at 100%

1 thing, where is the SS bezel on light #3? Mmmmmmm
Someone didn't get a pic after the change I guess.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the pic beeboy02 - confirms some things I thought after visiting the NDI site. 

When or where did it get confirmed that this is MCU controlled? As I said with the new Liteflux LF5XT - this is likely a new wave that will catch on as it's a great idea. Hopefully this has the MCU and if so that would likely indicate a multi-mode light.


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2008)

No matter how many pics you guys get from this guy taking a leak, there's still surprises to be had. 

In fact I'd go so far as to say the leaked pictures tell very little.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 20, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> Okay - I didn't get that far before the reply above. However AW's RCR123's are known to be a bit lower in capacity than some others - great cells but slightly less capacity partly due to the size being kept to match the primary size. Some slightly longer and fatter RCR123's do put out more current. Also based on your chart it looks more like a roughly 25% to 30% better output but not 50%.




You could argue that AW makes proper sized cells, and claiming that "over sized" RCR123's with more capacity are not true RCR123's, and should not be treated as such. Capacity claims of other manufacturers are also usually highly over rated, and don't test to what's on the wrapper.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 20, 2008)

Taking a leak!
HA!

This is now my favorite thread.


----------



## Delta (Jun 20, 2008)

The one kinda looks like a Civictor....

I'm glad 4Sevens picked them up. Looks like them and TADgear had a falling out. I liked the looks of the last one they just put out. Never was intrested in the other...seems like a goofy UI to me, esp being so used to Fenix's as I am.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 20, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> Thanks for the pic beeboy02 - confirms some things I thought after visiting the NDI site.
> 
> When or where did it get confirmed that this is MCU controlled? As I said with the new Liteflux LF5XT - this is likely a new wave that will catch on as it's a great idea. Hopefully this has the MCU and if so that would likely indicate a multi-mode light.



47's said it's MCU upthread


----------



## WadeF (Jun 20, 2008)

carrot said:


> In fact I'd go so far as to say the leaked pictures tell very little.


 
Shhhhh! OMG! They are going to realize 4sevens made an inside deal with Cree to release the first light with a X-MC emitter that will produce 400 lumens out the front of these lights in burst mode!


----------



## Unforgiven (Jun 20, 2008)

Continued


----------

